# Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten



## Kaka (5. November 2014)

Tach zusammen,

habe mir aus Jux einfach mal eine Jackson STL X Pro Lite Spin bestellt. 1,98 m und 5-15 g. Wollte mal vergleichen was diese günstige Rute (40 € ebay) im Vergleich zu teureren so kann. Sie kam heute an und ich bin ziemlich begeistert von Verarbeitung, Aussehen und vom Blank. Macht wirklich was her für diesen günstigen Preis. Bin gespannt wie sie sich am Wasser schlägt. 

Habe nun mal etwas weiter recherchiert und aus der Serie weitere Ruten gefunden. Unter anderem auch die Jackson STL X Pro Twitch'n Trick Spin 2,40 m mit 20-45 g. 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...tl-x-pro-twitch-n-trick-spin-ruten/detail.jsf

Da vor allem die Barschrute hier grad recht oft empfohlen wird und zumindest für mich diese Rutenserie bzw. -marke bisher relativ unbekannt war, würden mich Berichte über diese Ruten interessieren. 

Wer hat welche? Wie zufrieden? usw...

Sozusagen ein kleiner Jackson Ruten Diskussionsthread #6


----------



## kernell32 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich hatte mal die shad'n spin in 258cm mit nem Wg von 35-70g
Diese Rute ist vom P/L her durchaus mit der Buswhacker die ich sonst fische vergleichbar, wobei die jackson etwas sensibler ist.
Ein sehr straffer Blank optimal zum gufieren, aber trotzdem sehr feinfühlig. Ich hab sie ohne schlechtes Gewissen einem Kumpel angedreht der auch sehr zufrieden ist.
Der Grund warum ich mich gegen die Jackson und für die Bushwhacker entschieden hatte war weil ich doch etwas ruppiger mit meinen Sachen umgehe und die Bushwhacker ne dickere Schutzschicht hat.
Mein Fazit: eine Rute in der Qualität gibts normalerweise nicht unter 120€


----------



## RayZero (6. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Meine Aussagen zur Jackson STL X Pro Lite Spin kennst du ja - Toprute in diesem Preisbereich.

Da du einige Barschpeitschen hast, auch > 100€, bin ich sehr auf deinen Bericht gespannt Kaka.
Kann die Jackson mit 3-4x so teuren Ruten mithalten?


----------



## Kaka (6. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Da bin ich auch drauf gespannt. Zumindest im trockenen hält sie mit. Am Wasser teste ich es evtl am Samstag!


----------



## Kaka (8. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

*Kurzer Bericht zur Jackson STL X-Pro Lite 1,98m, 5-15 g*

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen aufgrund der Schwärmerei einiger hier und dem extrem billigen Preis (39,99) oben genannte Rute zugelegt. Heute war ich damit das erste mal am Wasser. Vergleichen will ich sie mit meinen anderen beiden Barsch-/Forellenruten, der Mitchell Mag Pro Lite EVO (1,90m / 4-18 g / 60 €) sowie der weißen Aori (2,10m / 9-15 g / 125 €).
*
Verarbeitung*_* und Design*_

Das ist mir schon aufgefallen als sie hier ankam. Absolut saubere Verarbeitung. Die Ringe sitzen schön in einer Flucht und sind fest am Blank verbaut. Da wackelt nix. Der Rollenhalter hält die Rolle bombenfest und sieht auch noch klasse aus. So wie die ganze Rute. Ich finde sie vom Optischen absolut gelungen. Durch eine Ausparung am Griff hat man mit dem Handballen auch ständig direkten Kontakt zum Blank.
*
Blank*

Der Blank ist im Vergleich zu den beiden oben genannten Ruten etwas weicher, jedoch nicht schwabblig. Ich würde ihn schon noch als sehr straff bezeichnen. Oder anders gesagt die Rute geht eher als die Aori oder die Mag Pro Lite EVO Richtung UL Bereich, ohne aber UL zu sein. Durch den etwas nachgiebiegeren Blank erreicht man bessere Wurfweiten als mit den beiden Vergleichsruten #6

_*Ködergefühl*_

Kurz gesagt m.M nach besser als bei der Mag Pro und nur geringfügig schlechter als bei der Aori. Habe heute 2er Mepps, Ugly Duckling Wobbler 4 cm floating sowie 3,5 cm Kopyto am 5 g Kopf ausprobiert. Ich war bei allen Ködern mit der Rückmeldung sehr zufrieden. Man spürt alles. Die Vibrationen vom Wobbler oder wenn man an Wasserpflanzen streift, werden überzeugend übertragen. Daumen hoch! Drill gab es heute leider nur einen ganz kurzen. Mir ist der Fisch durch einen Sprung aus dem Wasser leider schnell verloren gegangen. Doch auch hier merkte man schon das die Rute Potential hat und Spaß macht. 

*Fazit

*Ich bin von diesem Stecken wirklich überzeugt. Das Testangeln heute hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Ich habe mir bis heute nicht vorstellen können, dass man für 40 € (wobei sie normal ja etwas teurer ist) so eine gute Rute bekommen kann. In dem Preisbereich hatte ich bisher nur mal eine Vendetta. Das sind Welten. Die Vendetta ist dagegen wirklich ein unsensibler, dicker Prügel. Und auch die Mag Pro Lite EVO finde ich geringfügig schlechter. Wuchtiger und unsensibler als die STL X-Pro Lite. Mit der Aori kann sie meiner Meinung nach sogar mithalten. Vor allem wenn man den Preis beachtet. Die Aori ist dreimal so teuer, aber definitiv nicht dreimal so gut. Alles in allem kann ich die Rute bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen. Ich würde sogar sagen für 40 € muss man  zuschlagen, sofern man eine günstige Barsch-/Forellenrute mit ganz viel Potential sucht!

Falls weitere Fragen bestehen, nur zu


----------



## Cormoraner (8. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ja eine Frage bleibt, wo gibt es die für dieses Geld? =)


----------



## Kaka (8. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

ebay, frey-fishing heißt der Anbieter. Wobei ich grad sehe, dass sie für den Preis wohl ausverkauft sind.


----------



## RayZero (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Guter Bericht #6

Krass ... Fast auf Aori Niveau - Dann haben wir mit dem Kauf ja alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Kaka (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Sehe ich so. Muss aber nicht heißen, dass das jeder so sieht! 

Für meine Bedingungen und Köder macht sie aber den besten Eindruck von den drei Ruten. Kann also gut sein, dass die billigste meine Stammrute am Bach wird.

Die Aori ist halt nach oben hin variabler. An die Jackson würde ich jetzt nicht viel mehr als die angegebenen 15 g hängen.


----------



## RayZero (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

An die Mitchell kannst dafür wahrscheinlich fast 25g hängen oder?
Finde auch das die Jackson für barsch und Forelle ideal ist. Grössere Fische können gelandet werden und kleine machen richtig Spaß.


----------



## Kaka (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



RayZero schrieb:


> An die Mitchell kannst dafür wahrscheinlich fast 25g hängen oder?
> Finde auch das die Jackson für barsch und Forelle ideal ist. Grössere Fische können gelandet werden und kleine machen richtig Spaß.



Yep, locker. Für einen wirklich ganz direkten Vergleich müsste man wohl die Mitchell EVO 2-8 g nehmen. Ich vermute die ist der Jackson ähnlicher als die EVO 4-18 g Version, obwohl von den WG Angaben die 4-18 g vergleichbarer klingt.

Was ich an der Jackson so bewundere, ist der dünne Blank. Der ist ein gutes Stück filigraner als bei Aori und Mitchell EVO, aber trotzdem noch relativ straff und auf keinen Fall UL.


----------



## DeralteSack (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Habe mir nun nach all den ganzen Topempfehlungen nun auch noch eine der letzten geordert. :vik:
Bin gespannt, wie sie ist. Die Berichte hier lesen sich ja schon mal ganz gut.

Und auch ein großes Danke für den tolen Erfahrungsbericht! #6


----------



## Angler9999 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Es gibt noch genug..... nur das der Preis 49€ lautet....


----------



## Kaka (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch genug..... nur das der Preis 49€ lautet....



Yep, z.B hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cebbra-Jacks...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item540339ef38


hier ist eine normale Auktion, die bald ausläuft. Evtl. bleibt sie so günstig...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/381037851349?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Kaka (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Habe mir nun nach all den ganzen Topempfehlungen nun auch noch eine der letzten geordert. :vik:
> Bin gespannt, wie sie ist. Die Berichte hier lesen sich ja schon mal ganz gut.
> 
> Und auch ein großes Danke für den tolen Erfahrungsbericht! #6



Bitte dann auch berichten. Interessiert mich wie andere Angler sie einschätzen! #6


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Sehe ich so. Muss aber nicht heißen, dass das jeder so sieht!
> 
> Für meine Bedingungen und Köder macht sie aber den besten Eindruck von den drei Ruten. Kann also gut sein, dass die billigste meine Stammrute am Bach wird.
> 
> Die Aori ist halt nach oben hin variabler. An die Jackson würde ich jetzt nicht viel mehr als die angegebenen 15 g hängen.




Hab sie die Tage mal mit nem 20g Blei und nochmal nem ca 2-3g schweren köder gefischt -kein Thema.


----------



## Kaka (19. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Für Interessierte:

Hier gibts die Rute wieder für 39,99 €: http://www.frey-fishing.de/product_info.php/info/p65_STL-X-Pro-Lite-1-98m-5-15g.html


----------



## jranseier (19. November 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Wie würdet ihr die Aktion der Jackson stl x pro lite im Drill beschreiben, (semi-)parabolisch oder progressiv oder ...?

Danke schon mal.

ranseier


----------



## Kaka (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Habe mir nun nach all den ganzen Topempfehlungen nun auch noch eine der letzten geordert. :vik:
> Bin gespannt, wie sie ist. Die Berichte hier lesen sich ja schon mal ganz gut.
> 
> Und auch ein großes Danke für den tolen Erfahrungsbericht! #6



Hast du sie mittlerweile schon gefischt? Zufrieden?


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Leider noch nicht am Fischgewässer. 
Hatte dazu leider noch keine Zeit.

Jedoch bin ich von der Verarbeitung sehr angetan.
Einen kurzen Test am Löschwasserteich (ohne Fische) und auf der Wiese hat sie jedoch schon hinter sich. Hab sie im Teich mal kurz mit nem kleinen Spinner und nem Mini Crank getestet. Das machte Spass.
Ich hatte das Gefühl, als ob auch ein 2er DAM Spinner ihr nicht viel ausmachte. Die Spitze zeigte an, dass was an der Schnur hängt und die Rückmeldung der Rute war super. Man konnte das Rotieren gut fühlen.
Über Wurfweite, max. WG, etc. kann ich leider noch nichts sagen.

Nun hoffe ich auf einen baldigen Fischfangeinsatz mit ihr. Und wenn es ein eiskaltes Winterbarschangeln wird. |supergri

Bisher bin ich sehr angetan von der Rute. Mal sehen, wie sie sich mit nem Barsch oder ner fetten Forelle verhält.


----------



## Kaka (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Für Interessierte hier übrigens wieder ein saugutes Angebot: 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...n/jackson-stl-x-pro-lite-spin-rute/detail.jsf


----------



## RayZero (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Unverschämt - so ne tolle Rute für so einen Preis :q


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hmm oder endlich mal der richtige Preis. 

Jemand im Board hatte mal gut erklärt wie und wo die Materialien und Ruten hergestellt werden. 

Die Herstellung ist wohl nicht das, was den Preis so hochtreibt. Es sind die Händler der gesamten Verkaufkette.


----------



## Cormoraner (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Wieder ausverkauft. Schade. Bitte nochmal posten wenn ihr was findet =)


----------



## Kaka (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Für Interessierte:
> 
> Hier gibts die Rute wieder für 39,99 €: http://www.frey-fishing.de/product_info.php/info/p65_STL-X-Pro-Lite-1-98m-5-15g.html


Hier sieht es glaub noch gut aus.


----------



## simmi321 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Angelzentrale Herrieden gibts sie auch günstig .


----------



## Guinst (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hallo,
ist zwar schon etwas älter der Thread, aber ich denke meine Frage passt hier gut rein ...
Wie lässt sich denn ein Illex Chubby mit der Stl Lite werfen und führen? Insbesondere würde mich der Vergleich zur 9-15er Aori interessieren.
Lassen sich 4er Mepps Spinner auch noch mit ihr fischen?


----------



## Kaka (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich habe beide Ruten, allerdings die beiden genannten Köder daran noch nicht gefischt. Zum Mepps: Die Aori dürfte ihn packen, für die Jackson würde ich sagen zu heftig. Ich fische an beiden 2er Mepps.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Illex Chubby sehr gut.

Bein 4er Mepps wird's schon keinen Spaß mehr machen. Machbar ja . wenn du die Rute Richtung Wasser hälst.

 Die Aori (weiß) ist etws härter würd ich sagen, die habe ich bisher nur angefasst.


----------



## DeralteSack (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Illex Chubby denke ich ja, da ich mit Spro Ikiru Mini Cranks 38 schon getestet habe und der Unterschied wahrscheinlich zwischen den beiden Herstellern sich kaum bemerkbar macht.
2er Spinner gehen auch gut. 4er bauen zuviel Druck auf. Das macht keinen Sinn und keinen Spaß.


----------



## Guinst (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Oha, geht ja schnell hier heute.
Ok, Chubby scheint also zu gehen.
Was wäre denn so in etwa die Obergrenze? 3er Spinner? Clacking Crank?
Wie verhält es sich eurer Meinung nach mit Gummiködern? (Unter-/Obergrenze)
Dankeschön schonmal!


----------



## DeralteSack (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Würde es bei nem 2er belassen. 3er hab ich aber auch noch nicht getestet.

Die Rute eignet sich gut für Barsch, Forelle und Co.

Gummiköder habe ich noch nicht gestestet.


Kann mir aber ne Drop Shot Monatage vorstellen mt nem kleinen Gummifisch :q


----------



## man1ac (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Stelle mir so grad meine Rutenkombis zusammen und bin auf die Jackson gestoßen. Da ich sehr gern aktiv angle und derzeit am Atlantik eine 2,4m 15-50g fürs Spinnfischn nutze, überlege ich mir die Jackson "für untenrum" zuzulegen.

Einsatz wäre in heimischen Gewässern auf Barsch und Forelle zu gehen. BIn zwar noch Einsteiger (werde den Schein erst in 2 Wochen haben), aber da die eBay Autkionen begrenzt sind und die Rute mit 40€ ja günstig ist - überlege ich zuzuschlagen.

Kann ich da bedenkenlos zugreifen? Ich würde meine Exage 2500RC an der Kombi benutzen und mir eine zweite Rolle dazu kaufen. Darauf würd ich dann 0,1er PowerPro in Rot draufpacken...


----------



## Arango (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-stl-x-pro-lite-spin-2435.html :m


----------



## man1ac (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Es gibt sie auch bei eBay, dann sogar ohne Versand?!


----------



## Kaka (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Für Interessierte:
> 
> Hier gibts die Rute wieder für 39,99 €: http://www.frey-fishing.de/product_info.php/info/p65_STL-X-Pro-Lite-1-98m-5-15g.html


Hier deutlich günstiger.

Und bei Stollenwerk eBay auch sehr günstig. Zuschlagen


----------



## man1ac (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Könnte siuch ggfs einer der Experten gezielt auf meinen Beitrag von 4-5 weiter oben äußern?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Da kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Für das leichte Fischen kannst du die nehmen. Sie ist mit der Mag Pro Lite vergleichbar. Du wirst ohnenhin weitere Ruten benötigen um die Wurfgewichte abzudecken. Neben der Mag Pro eine Kaufempfehlung. 
Ich habe beide Ruten bereits gefischt bzw mehrmals in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kannst die Rute beruhigt nehmen. Hab Sie auch. Wenn du bei Freys bestellst, kannst du dir direkt ne Spro Passion als 7200 mitbestellen. Gute und günstige Rolle und passt gut zur Rute.


----------



## man1ac (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Danke für die Antworten, welche Größe hat denn die Passion im Vergleich? Meintest du 7200 oder 720? Ich würde weiterhin gerne meine Exage dran benutzen...

Wie siehts mit 130m der Powerpro 0,1 in Rot dazu aus?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hier mal ein Größenvergleich,
2500er Shimano Technium vs.20er Passion

Deine 2500er Exage RC passt natürlich auch auf die Jackson.

Falls an deinen zukünftigen Angelgewässern nicht allzu viel "Rotz"im Wasser liegt,täte es Schnurtechnisch auch die PP in "0.08".

130m reichen.


----------



## man1ac (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Wenn es eine Danke Knop gäbe, würde ich diesen für dich drücken! Super! Ich kann dir leider nicht sagedn ob ich viel Rotz im weg habe, ich hätte einfach aus Sicherheit ne 0,1er drauf gemacht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Frag zur PP mal Boardie Trollwut..ich meine,er fischt die dünnere PP auf seiner Kombo.

Hier gibts auch noch was zur Jackson
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292775


----------



## RayZero (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich fische die Jackson ebenfalls als L-Kombi mit einer Daiwa Exceller S 1000. Darauf habe ich sogar die 0,06er Power Pro (3KG Tragkraft) und keinerlei Probleme. Die Daiwa hat aber auch ne tolle Schnurverlegung. Kostet übrigens auch nur noch 50€ (zum Marktstart weit über 100€) - und läuft tadellos.


----------



## man1ac (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

MMhhh jetzt überlege ich was ich machen soll. Rute ist auf jeden Fall gekauft 

Die Rute scheint ja echt super zu sein. Lohnen sich die 10€ Aufpreis auf die Daiwa?
Ansonsten wäre mein Plan an der 2,4er Rute die Slammer 360 draufzupacken und die Exage dann an die Jackson.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kannst du machen..Geld wirst du noch genug los.Garantiert


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Es war heute wieder mal faszinierend, wie schnell die Ruten bei EBAY wieder verkauft waren. :q


----------



## Kaka (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Spricht sich wohl rum, dass man da sehr viel Rute für wenig Geld bekommt #6


----------



## man1ac (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Jetzt bin ich aber auch gespannt ob und wie die ganze performed. Überlege noch ob ich die Rute an meiner Exage 2500 oder der Daiwa 1000 nutze, bzw. welche der Ruten besser mit einer 0,08er geflochtenen Klarkommt....

 Kann mir jemand noch fürs Barschangeln an Fluss und See gute Köder empfehlen? Will natürlich direkt perfekt aufgestellt sein


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Damit dürften weder Exage noch Exceler Probleme haben.Wobei mir die Schnurverlegung einer Excenter Daiwa pers.mehr zusagt.

Barschköder..oha,damit könnte man Bücher füllen(und Foren )

Fürs erste würde ich mich da auf ein paar fängige Klassiker beschränken.

Profi Blinker Turbotail

http://www.profiblinker.de/de/Profi-Blinker-Turbotail?x47280=cke403uv8hih9qt3ffkdt6cvq7 

Mepps Spinner
http://www.gerlinger.de/mepps 


Kopytos 5-7 cm
http://www.camo-tackle.de/2-Kopyto-Classic-5-cm

Wobbler,z.b.die preiswerten (und fängigen )Spro Powercatcher

http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/...er-Serie.html?listing_sort=&listing_count=384

Ok..was modernes auch noch
Reins G-Tail 
http://www.camo-tackle.de/25-G-Tail-Saturn 

Vom Gummidedöns und Spinner je 2-3 untersch.Farben und 2 Größen.
Wobbler in Barsch und Weissfischdekor..passt in eine Box, deckt viel ab und bleibt trotzdem überschaubar.

Desweiteren immer eine Dose Würmer parat haben.Gibt genug Tage an denen ein schnöder Tauwurm am Splitshot oder Carolina Rig jeden 20€ KuKö gnadenlos aussticht.


----------



## man1ac (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Danke für die mega ausführliche Antwort! Wenn die 0,08er auf der Shimano gehen sollte, teste ich das erstmal. Kaufen kann man immer!
Hast du noch irgendwelche Farbempfehlungen? (gern auch per PN, ist ja nicht ganz On Topic!)

Freu mich aber schon auf die Rute, hab gestern nach 1 Tag die Bearbeitungs/Versandnotiz bekommen! Wenn ich Freitag Nachmittag ausm Urlaub komme gibts direkt was auszupackenm hihi


----------



## RayZero (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



man1ac schrieb:


> Danke für die mega ausführliche Antwort! Wenn die 0,08er auf der Shimano gehen sollte, teste ich das erstmal. Kaufen kann man immer!
> Hast du noch irgendwelche Farbempfehlungen? (gern auch per PN, ist ja nicht ganz On Topic!)
> 
> Freu mich aber schon auf die Rute, hab gestern nach 1 Tag die Bearbeitungs/Versandnotiz bekommen! Wenn ich Freitag Nachmittag ausm Urlaub komme gibts direkt was auszupackenm hihi



Dann viel Spaß mit der Rute #6

Bezüglich der Köderfarben: 

Ich halts immer so -> 1x Weißfisch-Dekor 1x Barsch-Dekor und 1x Ne Schockfarbe ... ein paar Köder in Motoröl oder in einem Braunton mit Glitter sind auch nie verkehrt #h


----------



## MOORLA (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich habe selbst mehrere Jackson Ruten und kann deine Argumente in Sachen P/L-Verhältnis, Verarbeitung und Ködergefühl vollkommen bestätigen. Die drop-shot distance ist auch ein geiles Teil!


----------



## man1ac (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Rute ist leider immer noch nicht da, obwohl ich Mittwoch Versandbestätigung hatte. Muss ich wohl mal anrufen.
Hab mich jetzt als Schnur zu einer 0,06er PowerPro in Gelb entschieden. Dazu dann 0,22er Flouro. Als Rolle weiß ich noch nicht was ich mache, entweder meine Exage 2500RC eine Daiwa Exceler S (1000 oder 2000?) oder eine Exceler EA (2506H). Mich lacht am meisten die EA an, da diese von den Daten her super aussieht und auch nicht zu groß für die Jackson sein sollte, oder?


----------



## DeralteSack (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Bleib locker!

Manchmal dauer es mit der Versenderei etwas. Da hat der Verkäufer zwar schon markiert, aber der Lieferservice kommt nicht so schnell mit.
Insofern nicht mit DHL versendet wurde, kannst du immer mit ein paar Tagen mehr rechnen. Besonders Hermes benötigt länger und DPD ebenfalls. Besonders, da sie ab Freitag keine Wareneingänge mehr ausliefern, sondern nur noch lagern und erst die Folgewoche liefern.
Hab das jetzt mehrfach durch.


----------



## RayZero (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also ne 2000er DAIWA ist zu groß für das Rütchen. 1000 oder 1500er passt. Spro Black Arc 810 wäre auch ne Alternative (fischt Boardi Trollwut z.B. An der Rute).


----------



## weserwaller (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

1000 und 2000er Daiwas haben den gleichen Body


----------



## RayZero (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



weserwaller schrieb:


> 1000 und 2000er Daiwas haben den gleichen Body



Dachte 1000er und 1500er haben den gleichen Body und 2000 ist dann der nächst größere?

Scheint aber nur bei der von mir genannten Exceler S so zu sein. Da gibt es wohl nur folgende Größen: 1000, 1500, 2500, 3000, 3500, 4000 => 1000 + 1500 haben den gleichen Body, 2500 + 3000 bin ich mir nicht sicher (25g Unterschied) und 3500+400 (je 400g).

Dann kann ich zu den anderen Daiwa's leider nichts sagen - scheint da haben z.B. 1500 und 2000 den gleichen Body (Beispiel Daiwa Lexa - je 260g).

Was ich dir man1ac aber sagen kann ist, dass die 1000er Daiwa Exceler S passt und für den Preis echt ne alternative ist zu Blackarc und co :m #h


----------



## weserwaller (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Es werden nicht in jedem Land alle größen Angeboten. 

Schau Dir nur mal die Ersatzteilnummern an am Beispiel der Exceler S , bei der gibt es z.B keine 2000 sonder nur 1000 1500 2500 

i,d.R ist wenn es alle Größen bei einem Modell gibt bei 1000 1500 und 2000 der Body gleich.

Z.B aktuelle Certate

https://www.google.de/search?q=http://www.daiwa-cormoran.de/ov3/download.php%3Fc_id%3D6000%26file%3Dexceler_s_10213_100_400.pdf%26name%3DExceler%2520S_10213-100-400.pdf%26export%3D%26path%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.daiwa-cormoran.de%252Fov3%252F&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=0tmzVLD3I5Kp7Abes4CoCA


----------



## RayZero (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ah ok - gut zu wissen, dann bedanke ich mich für die Info


----------



## _caddis (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also meine Rute ist auch noch nicht eingetroffen. Hab bei Stollenwerk angerufen und die sagten mir, dass die Rute rausgegangen ist. Haben aber schon mehrere Anrufe bezüglich der Lieferung vom 07.01. bekommen. Hängt dann bestimmt irgendwie bei der DHL. 
Naja ist ja kein Beinbruch, solang es nicht ins Unendliche geht mit dem Warten.

@man1ac: Ist deine nun schon angekommen?

p.s.: Habe mich für die Exceler X 1500 entschieden, ist wie die S nur hat keine Klappkurbel. Muss sagen dass die trocken super läuft und schmuck aussieht. und 120m gelbe 0,10er PP sind auch schon drauf. Mal sehen wie sie sich mit der Zeit am Wasser macht.


----------



## man1ac (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Habe exakt das gleiche Problem caddis. Da ist was mächtig daneben gelaufen. Am Tele meinten die, die rufen mich morgen zurück...


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

kein Tracking Code???


----------



## man1ac (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> kein Tracking Code???


Tracking Code hatte ich direkt bekommen, nur hatte das Tracking nie funktioniert.
Habe aber vor 1h eine Mail von DHL bekommen, das die Rute wohl morgen kommen wird. Endlich..


----------



## DeralteSack (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Dann drücken wir mal die Daumen, dass sie bald ankommt!


----------



## Kaka (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kann eigentlich mal jemand die Zeit bis 1.3 beschleunigen? Auf Zander und Hecht ist ja ganz nett, aber ich bin und bleibe einfach haupsächlich leichter Spinnfischer am Bach. 15.12 bis 1.3 ist einfach eine scheiß Zeit |krach:


----------



## DeralteSack (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Bleibt nur nen "Forellenpuff" zur Ablenkung und zum Zeitvertreib bis März. :m :q

Is halt leider teuer.

Aber wenigstens kann man die da auch die STL-X zum Einsatz bringen.


----------



## man1ac (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Sendung wurde im Ziel Paketzentrum bearbeitet und die PowerPro aus den USA wurde auch verschickt (sogar mit Tracking Link, woohoo!).
Heute mal zum Kurs anmelden und so schnell es geht den Echinger See (Empfehlung bekommen) unsicher machen 

Edit: Rute wurde geliefert!!


----------



## _caddis (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Das Rütchen ist da. Sehr chic!
Hab allerdings bemerkt, dass der Rollenhalter und Leitring nicht in einer Flucht stehen. - Ist das schlimm, bzw. hat negative Auswirkungen im praktischen Gebrauch der Rute?
(Ist das vielleicht bei denen die die Rute (STL-X Pro Lite) haben genauso?)

Gruß, Philipp


----------



## RayZero (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Schau ich heut abend mal wegen der Flucht - ist mir bis jetzt aber nicht aufgefallen und die Fische lassen sich davon auch nicht abschrecken :q - die beisen trotzdem an dem Stock #h


----------



## man1ac (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also ich habe auch leichten Flucht nach rechts, aber minimal. 
Stört aber absolut nicht... Macht nen ganz guten Eindruck...mal sehen was die Barsche sagen


----------



## RayZero (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also die Flucht ist sowas von schlecht |bigeyes
Mir ist das garnicht aufgefallen! Da ist es bei meiner Beastmaster ja ein Witz dagegen :q
Geht garnicht von der Verarbeitung her, aber stört beim Fischen tatsächlich nicht. 

Hättest nur nichts gesagt |rolleyes :m

Aber für 39€ zu verkraften


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Jetzt habt ihr mich neugierig gemacht, weil ich da auch recht penibel bin. Grad getestet und bei mir ist sie kerzengerade von Rollenhalter bis zur Spitze. Hätte mich aber auch gewundert, ich teste sowas immer sofort wenn eine neue Rute ankommt.


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hier übrigens mal ein Vergleichsbild zu meiner geliebten Aori. Man sieht die Jackson ist sogar noch filigraner. Verträgt aber auch etwas weniger an Ködergewicht. Die Aori wiegt aber ein gutes Stück weniger. Sensationelle 92 g auf 2,10 m. Die Jackson kommt auf 120 g. 

Aber beides tolle Ruten für die jeweilige Preisklasse. Jaja, man merkt es ist fast angelfreie Zeit, wenn man schon sowas postet [emoji2]


----------



## RayZero (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*




So schief ist meine Flucht - mal den Freys anschreiben, dass ist ein feiner Kerl. Vielleicht geht was 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## man1ac (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Habe bei mir nochmals kontrolliert, ist echt schwer zu prüfen aber bei mir scheint doch alles in Flucht zu sein. Also wenn so minimal, dass es keine sau stört...

Musste jetzt nochmal im Feelingsvergleich an die Doiyo Ninjin 7-22g denken...hatte jemand die Rute schon? Fühlte sich in der Erinnerung besser an als die Jackson (Preis beim Händler derzeit 59,99€)


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Alter, die ist echt mal schief.


----------



## Kaka (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Schau mal, wie gerade


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Gewöhn dich erstmal praktisch (!) an die Jackson..ist gerade zu Beginn wichtig,überhaupt ein Gefühl fürs neue Material zu bekommen.

Besser anfühlen ist so eine Sache,könnte man m.M.n.strenggenommen nur bei Ruten einer WG Klasse und gleichem Rutenkonzept (Einsatzzweck).

Eine reine GuFi Rute oder gut gemachter Allroundstecken wird sich immer anders anfühlen als eine reine Wobblerrute.

Äpfel und Birnen Vergleich


Anders anfühlen, passt wohl eher.

@Kaka
Flucht schaut gut aus

@Ray
Schaut eher "suboptimal "aus
Wer hat da im Werk die Flucht kontrolliert,ein Zyklop?:banghead:


----------



## geomujo (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Zum Thema schiefe Rute hab ich auch mal was interessantes zu vermelden.

Ich  war bisher immer davon ausgegangen dass Ruten mit einer ungeraden  Flucht ein Produktionsfehler sind. Vielleicht auch falsche Lagerung. 

Minimale  Krümmungen (<5mm) würde ich als völlig normal erachten. Es hat auf  die Angelei keinen Einfluss. Wenn nicht gerade der Blank von Grund auf  bis runter schief ist ist das alles kein Problem. Die Lasten die beim  Angeln wirken überlagern die Fehlstellung doch deutlich.

Aber dann habe ich etwas interessantes beobachtet.
Seit  einiger Zeit verwende ich diese Neopren-Rutenbänder zur Fixierung des  Spitzenteils an das Handteil. Klappt auch soweit wunderbar. 
ABER  Steht die Rute ein paar Wochen fixiert und baut man sie wieder zusammen -  siehe da: schief! C.a. 2-3mm aus der Flucht und zwar in genau die  Richtung in der dir Rute ans Handteil gezogen wird. Die Spannung die  wirkt sind minimal. Einige Millinewton. Aber diese reichen aus um bei  dauerhafter Belastung den Blank zu verformen! Und die Rute war vorher  def. gerade.

Lösung: Immer mal wieder die Seite wechseln, an der das Spitzenteil montiert wird; oder 180Grad-Drehung.

Insofern könnte auch für krummgelieferte Ruten Hoffnung bestehen, sie wieder gerade zu bekommen.

Vom techischen Aspekt betrachtet habe ich das Harz im verdacht. Harze sind nichts weiter als viskose Kohlenwasserstoff-Polymere. 
Es  gab mal ein Langzeitexperiment, dass Anfang des letzten Jahrunderts  gestartet wurde, um aufzuzeigen dass reiner Bitumen unter  Zimmertemperatur sich flüssig verhalten kann, obwohl es augenscheinlich  hart bzw. fest ist. 
Versuchsanordnung war ein Trichter gefüllt mit  Bitumen und einer kleinen Öffnung unten. Ich weiß jetzt nicht  mehr die  genauen Daten, aber über einige Jahrzehnte waren nur eine einstellige  Anzahl an Bitumentropfen durch dir Öffnung getropft. Glaube 7 Tropfen in  70 Jahren oder so ähnlich. Nie konnte der Moment das Abtropfens von  einem Menschen oder einer Technik beobachtet werden da es zu langsam voranschreitet.
Somit wurde aber bewiesen, dass Bitumen bei 25 grad flüssig und eben nicht fest ist.
Nun - Harz verhält sich ähnlich dem Bitumen!
Übertragen auf eine Rute kann sich jeder ausrechnen was das bedeutet.
Die Last im Experiment war der hydrostatische Druck des Bitumen selbst, bei der Rute ist es das Neoprenband an der Spitze.


----------



## RayZero (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ähm - eben begradigt. Den Steg des Rings kann man ganz leicht mit sanften Druckintervallen verbiegen. Da meine Jackson immer mit den anderen Ruten in ner 4er Tasche liegt, hat sich da wohl was verbogen. Der blank und der Griff sind klasse, aber die Ringe sind wohl nicht so der Hit was Stabilität angeht. Sitzen fest und der Steg ist in der Blankflucht, verbiegen lässt sich der Doppelsteg aber leicht. Aufpassen - schaut selbst.





Edit:

ok nein vergesst diesen von mir oben geschrieben Humbuck - irgendwas ist immernoch krumm   

Naja schei** drauf - fischen geht und die Fische die ich bis jetzt mit der Rute fangen dürfte, hat das nicht gestört  #h


----------



## man1ac (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Naja die Frage ist doch eher Stabilität bei welcher Belastung? Man hat ja die Belastung im Einsatzfall und eben das nicht Vorgesehene durch rumtragen, verpacken etc?
Ist doch klar, dass die Rute dann gegen letzteres nicht so belastbar ist (wa snicht heißen soll das andere Ruten dort schlechter/besser sind, es gilt auch hier immer "You pay what you get" )


----------



## jranseier (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



geomujo schrieb:


> Es  gab mal ein Langzeitexperiment, dass Anfang des letzten Jahrunderts  gestartet wurde, um aufzuzeigen dass reiner Bitumen unter  Zimmertemperatur sich flüssig verhalten kann, obwohl es augenscheinlich  hart bzw. fest ist.



Für die, die es interessiert: Pechtropfenexperiment

ranseier


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Was mich mal interssieren würde, welche Rollen und Schnüre ihr verwendet an der Rute.

Ich fang mal an...

*Spro Black Arc 8200 mit WFT Plasma 0,08*


Dadurch ist die Rute exakt am Griff ausgewogen.
Leider aber auch etwas schwerer.


----------



## RayZero (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

*Daiwa Exceler S 1000* (übrigens fast so groß wie eine 2500er Shimano Aernos FB - 
die 1000er Shimanos müssen echte Winzlinge sein )
*Power Pro Red 0,06mm *- 3KG Tragkraft

Ebenfalls in kompletter Balance mit der Rute


----------



## man1ac (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

*Spro Black Arc 8200 mit einer PowerPro Red 0,08mm (4kg)

*Ich hab noch von Gerlinger eine 0,06er hier. Wollte sie eigentlich zurücksenden, aber wenn Ray die fischt, muss es ja damit auch gehen..schwieerig  (Wobei, Versand ist eh schon bezahlt, daher, ab zurück!)


----------



## Hennesee81 (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Spro Black Arc 8100 mit Power Pro rot, allerdings hab ich die Dicke nicht im Kopf...

Kommt aber irgendwann ne Daiwa 8 Braid drauf. Die PP ist mir auf Dauer glaub ich zu laut...


----------



## Kaka (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 mit Daiwa 8 Braid 0,12 in giftgrün.


----------



## Kaka (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Update mal wieder für Interessierte. 39,95 + keine Versandkosten.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/171640254542?lpid=106&chn=ps

Und noch eine Frage: Mich würde interessieren was ihr maximal an die Jackson hinhängt? Vor allem Gummis und Wobbler würden mich interessieren. Hab mir ein paar "größere" Köder gekauft. 7 cm Kopyto am 10 g Kopf. Was denkt ihr? Machbar? Und Cranks zwischen 5 und 6 cm sowie 3er Mepps? Hat jemand diese Ködergrößen schon probiert? Ich hatte bisher nur kleineres Zeug dran.


----------



## Panscher (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Bekommt man die rute zu dem kurs auch woanders ohne ebay account? Der fehlt mir nämlich[emoji1]


----------



## Kaka (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Panscher schrieb:


> Bekommt man die rute zu dem kurs auch woanders ohne ebay account? Der fehlt mir nämlich[emoji1]



Am billigsten hier noch. Aber da kommt dann noch der Versand drauf. Ist sie aber trotzdem wert #6

http://www.frey-fishing.de/product_info.php/info/p65_STL-X-Pro-Lite-1-98m-5-15g.html


----------



## RayZero (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Update mal wieder für Interessierte. 39,95 + keine Versandkosten.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/171640254542?lpid=106&chn=ps
> 
> Und noch eine Frage: Mich würde interessieren was ihr maximal an die Jackson hinhängt? Vor allem Gummis und Wobbler würden mich interessieren. Hab mir ein paar "größere" Köder gekauft. 7 cm Kopyto am 10 g Kopf. Was denkt ihr? Machbar? Und Cranks zwischen 5 und 6 cm sowie 3er Mepps? Hat jemand diese Ködergrößen schon probiert? Ich hatte bisher nur kleineres Zeug dran.



2er Mepps und 7cm Gummis am 7gr Kopf - mehr noch nicht hingehängt - aber es ist noch ein bisschen mehr drin. 10g sollte locker drin sein.


----------



## Kaka (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Danke für die Info. Mal gucken. Vielleicht können ja noch ein paar mehr ihre Erfahrungen bzgl. maximaler Ködergröße posten. Wäre super #6

P.S Mir ist beim Stöbern aufgefallen, dass es wohl eine neue Serie gibt und einige ältere Modelle um mehr als 50% reduziert sind. 

http://www.angeln-shop.de/angelruten/ruten/spinnruten/marken/jackson.html

Vielleicht ist ja für jemanden was dabei. Ich habs mir auch schon überlegt zum Testen. Für 40 € kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Cormoraner (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich habe diesen Monat schon viel zu viel Kohle fürs Angeln ausgegeben. Aber das Angebot ist echt super interessant. 1000er Black Arc ist schon da! Ich will sie haben!!!

DropShot, kleine Gummis und Wobbler sowie Spinner sollen ja super gehen. Genau sone Allround Barschrute suche ich.


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Sieht echt sehr interessant aus. Meist du eine der günstigen wäre was für leichte Bootsangelei? 
Haben im kommenden Urlaub endlich unser Boot und will damit natürlich fischen gehen.
Vorhaben sowas wie im Video, sowie Spinnfischen mit Wobblern (etc) so um 10-15cm und ggfs noch leichtes Trolling  mit den besagten Wobblern...die 2,40m mit 35-65g sieht da ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## Kaka (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kenne leider die anderen Modelle nicht. Habe nur die STL X Pro Lite. Die schwereren Modelle hatte ich allesamt noch nicht in der Hand.


----------



## Cormoraner (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ach scheixx drauf. Hab mir eine bestellt :m


----------



## Kaka (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Welche jetzt? Die Lite oder? Falls ja, kein Fehler


----------



## man1ac (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Kenne leider die anderen Modelle nicht. Habe nur die STL X Pro Lite. Die schwereren Modelle hatte ich allesamt noch nicht in der Hand.



Blindkaufen ist immer ********  Und ich denke mit 35-65g10g Wobbler fischen wird nicht zuvielführend sein 
Ich hatte bei einem kleinen Bootstrip eine Hart Bloody Epitaph I (2,10 mit 10-30g) und damit ging das absolut super. Drauf war eine geflochtene mit ca 25kg (wäre mir zuviel, 15kg sind ausreichend).


----------



## Cormoraner (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Die mit 5-15g fuer 40 Euro. Ist Jaa nen Schnäppchen.


----------



## Lennart83 (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Danke für die Empfehlung und die vielen Tipps zur Rute... Hab mir gestern auch eine bestellt! 

Ich hab noch eine Penn Sargus 2000, da diese so schwer wie die Black Arc 810/820 ist, wird das ja passen! Darauf kommt wohl eine WFT Plasma 0,08.

Als Köder habe ich erstmal LunkerCity Grubster 2,75" am 5g Kopf (knapp 10g), und 10g Spinnerjigs & Spinner, das sollte ja gut gehen. Brauche jetzt wohl noch mehr Barschköder...


----------



## Kaka (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Die Rute scheint sich auszubreiten. Ist aber auch ein feines Stöckchen zum super Preis!


----------



## Panscher (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kann mir jemand erklären wieso der Händler die Rute auf Ebay, wo er wohl noch Gebühren zahlt, 20 Euro billiger als in seinem Onlineshop verkauft?? Die Versandkosten spart man sich über ebay auch noch... irgendwie dämlich oder?


----------



## Aal_Willi (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Panscher schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären wieso der Händler die Rute auf Ebay, wo er wohl noch Gebühren zahlt, 20 Euro billiger als in seinem Onlineshop verkauft?? Die Versandkosten spart man sich über ebay auch noch... irgendwie dämlich oder?



Erklären kann ich es Dir nicht aber hier habe ich die Telefon-
nummer von dem Laden - ruf' einfach an!

Tel.: (+49)7153 9292-0

#c


----------



## Kaka (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hat schon jemand bzw. überlegt sich jemand was aus der neuen BlackTip Serie von Jackson zu kaufen? Mich juckt irgendwie das Modell 8-30 g: http://www.angeln-shop.de/angelruten/ruten/spinnruten/marken/jackson.html

Mal gucken


----------



## RayZero (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand bzw. überlegt sich jemand was aus der neuen BlackTip Serie von Jackson zu kaufen? Mich juckt irgendwie das Modell 8-30 g: http://www.angeln-shop.de/angelruten/ruten/spinnruten/marken/jackson.html
> 
> Mal gucken



Hmm ne ... da mein Leitring so schief ist werde ich erstmal Abstand von Jackson halten. Klar, sowas kann bei einer Massenproduktion mal vorkommen und die Rute gabs für 39€ - kann man schon drüber stehen. Die Rute ist auch echt gut - dennoch: für die 89€ der Blacktip bekomme ich eine Shimano Stradic SSTR71M mit hochwertigem Blank und Fuji Alconite Beringung.


----------



## Panscher (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

So hab jetzt auch zugeschlagen, für 40 euro bei frey! Bin mal gespannt. Die 1000er blackarc die dran soll bekomme ich morgen! [emoji4]


----------



## Kaka (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



RayZero schrieb:


> Hmm ne ... da mein Leitring so schief ist werde ich erstmal Abstand von Jackson halten. Klar, sowas kann bei einer Massenproduktion mal vorkommen und die Rute gabs für 39€ - kann man schon drüber stehen. Die Rute ist auch echt gut - dennoch: für die 89€ der Blacktip bekomme ich eine Shimano Stradic SSTR71M mit hochwertigem Blank und Fuji Alconite Beringung.



Ich liebäugle grad mit einer Smoke Spin 35. Suche noch was im Bereich 5-30 g. Mal sehen was es dann endgültig wird |supergri


----------



## DeralteSack (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hey Ray,

nicht traurig sein. 

In unserem Haus gibt es nun schon 2 von den Jackson und jede meiner auch noch so teuren Ruten hat bei genauer Betrachtung leichte Mängel.
Am aller Schlimmsten finde ich, dass ausgerechnet meine teure so hochgepriesene Shimanorute gleich 3 schlecht verleimte Ringe hat, die bei Bewegung klackern. Gebunden sind sie gut, aber der Leim/Harz klebt nicht gut am Blank. Und das Teil war um ein sehr vielfaches teurer. Obwohl es auch nur zum Fische fangen dient.
Das habe ich bisher noch nicht bei Jackson erlebt und ich habe in letzter Zeit gezielt in den Angelläden danach Ausschau gehalten.

Ansonsten hast du Garantie auf das Produkt.:m


----------



## Kaka (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Das stimmt. Man findet eigentlich an jeder Rute was. Ob billig oder teuer. Ganz leicht schief, knarzender Ring etc.


----------



## man1ac (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Und zumal es ja andere USer mehr oder weniger ausgerpägt haben. Ich denk du hattest einfach Pech es erst jetzt bemerkt zu haben, ansonsten wäre ne Reklamation durchaus möglich gewesen.

Ich überleg grad echt die "stärkeren" Spinnruten für weitere 40€ mal kommen zu lassen. Würd mich interessieren wie die so sind


----------



## RayZero (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Hey Ray,
> 
> nicht traurig sein.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ja das ist klar. Dennoch ist es bei meiner Version doch extrem - wird beim fischen wohl nicht mal was ausmachen - aber es stört einfach wenn du das Teil aus der Rutentasche nimmst und dein erster Blick fällt auf den schiefen Leitring. Ist doch immer so: Wenn man weiss, dass es einen Mangel an der Rute gibt, dann hat mans eben immer im Hinterkopf.

Der Herr Frey geht leider auf meine Mails nicht ein - werde wohl mal anrufen.

ps: bei meiner Shimano Beastmaster XHP (100€ Klasse) ist es ja die gleiche Geschichte. Da ist der Leitring auch nicht 100% sauber Verarbeitet. Aber im Vergleich zur Jackson hält es sich wirklich noch in Grenzen. Definitiv sollte man bei Onlinebestellungen die erhaltene Ware noch mal etwas genauer kontrollieren. Wenn einem dann was auffällt, muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er damit zu dem bezahlten Preis leben kann oder nicht


----------



## man1ac (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Heute könnte glatt die Schnur aus den USA kommen! Haltet ihr Trockenübungen mit 10g Blei am Ende für eine gute Idee? Den Sportplatz kann ich in dem Zustand eh nicht versauen


----------



## Panscher (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hey rayzero,

Das Frey nicht antwortet liegt wohl daran das die grad "Winterpause" machen. Hab die info auf Facebook gefunden. Habe mich gewundert das ich nach meiner Bestellung gestern noch keine Bestellbestätigung bekommen habe. Freitags und samstags haben die wohl auf... Hoffe das die dann auch versenden, sonst wäre es sehr ärgerlich bis zum 18.2. warten zu müssen. Da soll die Winterpause nämlich erste enden.


----------



## Mikey3110 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



RayZero schrieb:


> .....Shimano Stradic SSTR71M mit hochwertigem Blank und Fuji Alconite Beringung.



Habe ja schon öfters deine Postings bzgl der Stradic gelesen und muss mich jetzt einfach mal zu Wort melden. Weiß nicht, was du an dem Ding so toll findest. Hast du die schon mal in der Hand gehabt? 
Wenn man an den Spitzenring ein Blei kleben würde, könnte man die als Metronom benutzen.
Ich war nach einiger Forenmeldungen ja recht positiv überrascht, dass Shimano es offensichtlich verstanden hat, auch im niedrigeren Preisbereich mal konkurrenzfähige Produkte zu bieten. Aber als ich die Stradic, Nasci und Aernos in der Hand hatte, war mir klar, dass sich bei denen erstmal nix ändert....

Schade drum... Das könnten die sicherlich besser.


----------



## Cormoraner (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Geht es um die Stradic Ruten? Fande ich auch allesamt bisschen wabbelig. Nen andere Kumpel fischt aber sehr erfolgreich mit denen auf Zander, auch wenn er seinen Anschlag sehr grob gestalten muss #6


----------



## RayZero (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Habe ja schon öfters deine Postings bzgl der Stradic gelesen und muss mich jetzt einfach mal zu Wort melden. Weiß nicht, was du an dem Ding so toll findest. Hast du die schon mal in der Hand gehabt?
> Wenn man an den Spitzenring ein Blei kleben würde, könnte man die als Metronom benutzen.
> Ich war nach einiger Forenmeldungen ja recht positiv überrascht, dass Shimano es offensichtlich verstanden hat, auch im niedrigeren Preisbereich mal konkurrenzfähige Produkte zu bieten. Aber als ich die Stradic, Nasci und Aernos in der Hand hatte, war mir klar, dass sich bei denen erstmal nix ändert....
> 
> Schade drum... Das könnten die sicherlich besser.



Nabend,

Die Stradic ist auf dem Weg - sollte zusammen mit einer Rarenium 2500 FB ende der Woche von DHL geliefert werden. Also für 80€ mit den Komponenten kann man denke ich nicht viel falsch machen. Ich hoffe natürlich sie ist nicht zu Straff - es soll in erster Linie mit ihr auf Barsche in Fließgewässern gehen.

Die Nasci kenne ich nicht, aber ich habe schon einige positive Reviews hier gelesen. Die Aernos ist doch ein toller Stock - für round about 60€ bekommt man eine recht schnelle Allroundspinnrute mit Fuji-Beringung und ordentlicher Verarbeitung - von der Aktion her ideal für Wobbler und Spinner.

Ich habe jetzt 6 Shimano Ruten und was soll ich sagen: sie fangen Fische. Ob sie jetzt besser oder schlechter als Ruten von Daiwa, oder Quantum oder sonst was in dem Preissegment sind sei mal dahingestellt. Dennoch habe ich bis jetzt keine Shimanorute, die ich nicht weiter empfehlen würde. Selbst die günstigen Vengeance-Modelle sind für ihren Preis äußerst tauglich. Bin gespannt wie sich meine Ruten jetzt im Langzeittest schlagen. Gerne schreibe ich diese Saison auch mal noch ausführliche Reviews |wavey: 

Aber hier gehts um die Jackson - also zurück zu ihr :m


----------



## Quicksilver86 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich hab mir das Drop Shot Modell mit 2,16m Länge und einem WG von 7-24g gegönnt.
Das Rütchen von mir ist super verarbeitet. Nur das Futteral ist etwas mau.
Ich hab sie mir übrigens direkt in Laden geholt.Dort gab's den Preis auch


----------



## man1ac (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kannst du was zur Aktion im Vergleich zu der Spin sagen?


----------



## Quicksilver86 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich hatte die Spin nicht in der Hand.
Sie hat aber ebenfalls eine semiparabolische Aktion mit weicher spitze.
Sie soll aber insgesamt minimal steifer ausfallen.
Er meinte er würde mit dieser Rute hauptsächlich auf Barsch und Forelle gehen.Und das Spinnfischen würde genauso gehen


----------



## Hennesee81 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hab mir gerade mal die STL X TwitchnTrick Spin in 2,4m mit 20-45G bestellt. Mal sehen wie die dann ist. Für 40 Euro bei Stollenwerk konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich denke die wird bei dir passen. Berichte mal ...


----------



## Pippa (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

..........


----------



## Lennart83 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Gestern ist meine Lite angekommen! Negativ war eigentlich nur das Futteral - ich habe das Spitzenteil kaum rausbekommen, weil es so stramm drin steckte. Ansonsten fände ich einen Griff komplett aus Duplon schöner als diesen eingesetzten Billigkork, aber naja! Irgendwas findet man ja immer zu meckern. 

Eine wirklich schöne leichte Rute, mit der Sargus2000 bin ich bei 390g. Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz!


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Pippa schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Alle drei Jackson-STL-Ruten, die ich mir zuletzt im Laden angeschaut habe, hatten Ray-Zero-Ringe
> Unfassbar #d



Ist das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## DeralteSack (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Scheint eine Serie gewesen zu sein, bei der das wohl stark auftrat. |kopfkrat

Ich habe selbst zwei aus unterschiedlichen Serien und sie variieren beide. Aber keine hat einen so markanten Ringfehler.

Auch mein Händler hatte diesbezüglich keine Reklamationen und der hat ca. 20 Stück davon in kürzester Zeit verkauft.
Haben natürlich auch ein wenig Werbung im Laden bei den Kunden dafür gemacht. |supergri


----------



## Pippa (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

..........


----------



## fischhändler (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hallo Zusammen,
 hätte noch 3 Jackson Ruten abzugeben
 Eine Jackson vertikalrute
 Eine Jackson Jerkrute
 Eine Jackson Dropshot

 Wer Interesse hat soll mich einfach PM schicken
 Meine Preisvorstellung wären 60 Euro das Stück
 150 incl. für alle drei


----------



## DeralteSack (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Nette Info!#6

Ich denke das passt aber besser ins Thema "Verkäufe". Da findet es eher Beachtung und wird auch von denen gelesen, die nicht an diesem Unterforum "Günstig kaufen" interessiert sind.


----------



## Panscher (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hey,

meine Rute ist überraschenderweise doch heute schon angekommen.

Der erste Eindruck ist okay, keine gravierenden Mängel ersichtlich. Die Ringe sind teilweise minimal verdreht, aber ich denke das geht okay!
Was mich am meisten stört ist das der grosse Ring leicht knackt wenn man in Richtung Griff dagegen drückt. Drücke ich ordentlich auf die Wicklung hört man nichts mehr. Bekommt man das vielleicht mit einem tropfen Sekundenkleber abgestellt??


----------



## geomujo (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Das Phänomen hatte ich bei 2 Mitchell Mag Pro Evo Lite auch.
Ja es ist der Ring und wenn ruckartige Last raufkommt klackt es komisch und leise.
Hatte es erst garnicht lokalisieren können. Dachte die SIC-Einlage wäre nicht fest.Genaues prüfen brachte zutage dass die Harz-Verleimung einen kleinen Riss hatte und der Ring dadurch nach unten (zur Rolle) bewegt werden konnte. Nur ganz minimal, aber es hat gereicht.

Ich dachte nun evtl löst Sekundenkleber das Problem. Hat es auch aber nur eine kurze Zeit lang. Sekundenkleber ist zu hart. Im Grunde müsste der Ring neu gewickelt und verklebt werden. Insofern muss ich damit leben. Vielleicht findest du ja einen weicheren Kleber.

Wenn dass geräusch nicht zu aufdringlich ist würde ich mir dann darüber keine Gedanken machen. Der Ringstabilität dürfte dass nicht allzuviel anhaben. Wichtiger wäre mir eine korrekte Ringausrichtung und dass der Blank nicht verzogen ist.

Was sind dass denn eigentlich für Ringe an der Rute?


----------



## Panscher (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hey,

danke für deine Erfahrungen. Mal schauen vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden der einen weicheren kleber empfehlen kann. Ich denke neu wickeln lassen lohnt sich nicht bei dem preis der Rute.

Was genau das für ringe sind kann ich dir garnicht sagen, in der Produktbeschreibung steht "STL Black Guide Ringe"


----------



## Kaka (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ein leichtes Knacken hat bei mir an fast jeder Rute irgendein Ring.


----------



## geomujo (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich meine welches geometrische Konzept steckt hinter deiner Ringanordnung?

Die klassische logarithmische Ringanordnung. Oder die asymptotisch infitisimale Ringanordnung?

Letztere meint folgendes:
Großer Führungsring - etwas kleinerer Zweitring - die letzten 4-5 Ringe sind ganz klein und sehr eng am Blank (asymptotisch). Und der Ringabstand ändert sich nur geringfügig (infitisimal).
Die Fuji Microguides gehen z.b. nach diesem Konzept.

Die logaritmische Variante hat meist nur 6-8 Ringe mit deutlich erkennbarem logaritmisch wachsendenden Abständen. eine Annäherung zum Blank gibt es da nur an der Spitze.

EDIT: ich seh schon, es ist das neue Ringkonzept
http://www.spro.nl/EN_GB/category/hengels/roofvis/gamakatsu-destrada/gamakatsu-destrada-general.html
Hier die Erklärung von einem bekannten Hersteller


----------



## Kaka (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade mal die STL X TwitchnTrick Spin in 2,4m mit 20-45G bestellt. Mal sehen wie die dann ist. Für 40 Euro bei Stollenwerk konnte ich nicht nein sagen.



Hast du die Lite auch? Falls ja, mich würde dann ein Vergleich freuen. Vor allem ob die Trick Spin deutlich "mächtiger" und stärker ist oder nicht.


----------



## Lennart83 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich war heute beim lokalen Angelladen, der hatte die Lite da für stolze 80€! 

Am WE geht's mit der Kleinen im Kanal auf Barsch & Zander.


----------



## Kaka (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Lennart83 schrieb:


> Ich war heute beim lokalen Angelladen, der hatte die Lite da für stolze 80€!
> 
> Am WE geht's mit der Kleinen im Kanal auf Barsch & Zander.



Krasser Preisunterschied. Aber im Netz steht sie ja als Normalpreis auch bei 60 € und im Laden vor Ort ist es ja eh immer etwas teurer. 

Berichte nach dem WE dann bitte #6


----------



## Cormoraner (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Oh man, jetzt ist die Rute nichtmal da und ich mache mir nen Kopf ob ich sie wirklich behalten soll.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Mach dir ma keen Kopp und begrabbel sie erstmal.
Die Rute ist für 40 n Schnapper.#6


----------



## Kaka (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt ist die Rute nichtmal da und ich mache mir nen Kopf ob ich sie wirklich behalten soll.


Wieso denn?


----------



## Cormoraner (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Knarzen, schiefe Ringe, Ringe die Spiel haben... spricht iwie nicht für ne hochwertige Rute. 

Zumindestens habe ich ja schon die 1000er Black Arc besorgt. :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also meine Jackson Ruten waren alle gut verarbeitet!#6
Wurden aber auch nicht so günstig verkauft(evtl. B-Ware oder so?).


----------



## Kaka (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Wie gesagt, meine ist top verarbeitet. Alles grad, kein knarzen. Im Gegensatz zu fast allen meinen anderen, teureren Ruten. Man findet an fast jeder Rute eine Kleinigkeit. Ok, das bei RayZero ist krass, aber sonst passt es doch bei den meisten hier.


----------



## Cormoraner (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Naja soll sie mal ankommen. Dann wird heiss diksutiert mit dem Verkäufer und auf Preisnachlass von mindestens 30% gepocht. |kopfkrat

[IRONIE]


----------



## Panscher (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Cormoraner, das ist nur nen minimales knacken. Wenn der Fernseher läuft hört man es kaum, draußen solltest das garnicht wahrnehmen.
Die 1000er black Arc macht sich gut an der rute, hab ich auch dran. Vorn am ziemlich gute Balance mit der rolle


----------



## Kaka (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Grad in nem anderen thread das erste mal gesehen. Farblich absolut passend zur Jackson [emoji2] 

http://m.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/...d-sport-orange-angelrollen/detail.jsf?reset=0


----------



## _caddis (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also ich hab meine Jackson reklamiert und die neue ist top. 
Kann mich nun nichtmehr beklagen. Muss jetzt mal endlich eingefischt werden


----------



## Lennart83 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Farblich absolut passend zur Jackson [emoji2]



Also ich finde die furchtbar... 
Viel besser passend wäre eine schlichte Schwarze Rolle mit einer orangenen Schnur. Leider gab es die WFT Plasma in "Juicy Orange" nicht in 0,08 sondern nur 0,1, das wäre sonst eine Wahl gewesen! Jetzt ist es die gelbe geworden.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also mit ner 100er Black Arc und ner pp in rot passt das ganze farblich schon 

Rute auf jeden Fall behalten, 75er Hechte und Zander sind damit gar kein Problem.


----------



## RayZero (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also nochmal:

Die Rute ist FÜR 39€ echt top! Wenn alles ideal wäre, könnte man locker auch bis 100€ für die Rute gehen.
Rückmeldung, Wurfeigenschaften usw... alles wunderbar.

Auch mein schiefer Leitring hat beim Angeln 0 negative Auswirkung - es ist einfach ein optischer Mangel.

Mir ist es anfangs auch garnicht aufgefallen, erst jetzt wo ich es weiss ist es für mich persönlich ein Störfaktor.

Auch der Händler bedauert den schiefen Leitring, kann und wird aber die Rute nicht ersetzen.


----------



## man1ac (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kann man Jackson irgendwie direkt kontaktieren?
http://www.jackson-fishing.com/produkte/angelruten/

Meine generelle Erfahrung ist, dass man über Facebook oft was machen kann...
https://www.facebook.com/JacksonFishingGermany


----------



## RayZero (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



man1ac schrieb:


> Kann man Jackson irgendwie direkt kontaktieren?
> http://www.jackson-fishing.com/produkte/angelruten/
> 
> Meine generelle Erfahrung ist, dass man über Facebook oft was machen kann...
> https://www.facebook.com/JacksonFishingGermany



Ein versuch ist es wert #h - probier ichs mal über den Hersteller direkt!
Konnte es aber nicht lassen und hab mir zusätzlich die Beastmaster SBMDX18L (1,8 m / 3 – 14 Gramm) bestellt |supergri|supergri|supergri
Scheiss Rutensucht! Die soll deutlich weicher ausfallen als die Jackson - gerade für Spinner und kleine Wobbler auf Forelle und Barsch.

PS: Meine neue Shimano Stradic SSTR71M 2,15 m 15-35g kam gerade an - erster Eindruck: Geiler Stock! Sensible/weiche Spitze, dennoch schnell und definitiv wie von Shimano angegeben mit einer Spitzenaktion. Rückgrat schaut auch sehr gut aus - definitiv luft für große Räuber. Übrigens: in Live sieht der graue Griff garnicht so schei*e aus  ...  Die passende Shimano Rarenium 2500 FB ist leider noch nicht geliefert - schade sonst hätte ich sie morgen direkt eingeweiht #6


----------



## Pippa (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

..........


----------



## RayZero (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Pippa schrieb:


> Hiermit kannst du dich schon mal an den Anblick gewöhnen :l
> (*Verkaufe Shimano Stradic Spin 8'1* *MH*)



Schaut Sexy aus #6


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



RayZero schrieb:


> Schaut Sexy aus #6



Schmutzig....

und Schmutzig = sexy???;+


----------



## man1ac (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Heute ist meiner PowerPro aus den USA gekommen. Auf dem Label steht unten in ganz klein 0,13mm und 4kg. Jetzt bin ich komplett verwirrt. Naja egal. Die bleibt jetzt!
Aufgespult ist sie auch und die Black Arc ist mit den 135m gut gefüllt, tendenziell sogar noch einen Hauch zu wenig. Unterlegt habe ich nix, es waren so Tape Stückchen bei von denen man 2 gegenüberliegend unterbringen sollte. Das hab ich gemacht


----------



## Digga (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hallo Boardies,

ich suche im Moment nach einer Einsteiger-Rute zum Drop-Shot-Angeln in der Elbe vom Ufer aus.
Drop Shot Blei von 10g-20g will ich erstmal verwenden.

Und angeregt durch diesen Thread :q habe ich mal bei Jackson geschaut.

Folgende 2 Ruten habe ich gefunden:

*Jackson STL X Pro Dropshot Rute - 2,16m - 7-24g*
http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-stl-x-pro-dropshot-2469.html

*Jackson STL DS Boat Drop Shot Rute - 2,30m - 5-38g*
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jackson-STL-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item2a4a035e4d
*
Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte zu diesen Ruten?*
Ihr könnt mir gerne auch günstige Alternativen vorschlagen.

Oder kann ich aus meinem vorhandenem Equipment eine Rute umfunktionieren?
1 einzelne rumliegende Rolle:  Shakespeare President XT 035FD => eventuell für die Drop Shot Rute brauchbar?
Shimano Catana CX 210 ML + Okuma Safina Noir SFR-30 für Forellen und Barsche in kleinen Flüssen
Shimano Vengeance AX Sea Bass 240 MH (10-50g WG)+ Spro Black Arc 8300 für Barsch, Hecht und Zander in der Elbe (Blechrute mit Monoschnur für Spinner/Blinker)
Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II (2,74m & 20-50g WG) + Shimano Nasci 4000 HG für Zander, Hecht, Barsch in der Elbe (Geflochtene für Gufis und Wobbler)

Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen!
Beste Grüße
Digga


----------



## DeralteSack (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Wenn du von Ufer aus fischst, dann brauchst du ne etwas längere Rute, damit der Winkel nicht zu flach wird. Gerade wenn du nicht nur direkt am Ufer angeln willst.

Schau dir mal die hier an:
*Jackson STL X Pro Dropshot Distance*

http://www.angeln-shop.de/jackson-s....html?s=1899&gclid=CMqbnp3aqsMCFWSWtAodEGwAAQ 

(halbwegs passend zum Thema "Jackson" )

oder die

*Spro Triffic dropshot 270*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/371158399414?lpid=106&chn=ps


Letztere habe ich als 240er an kleineren Flüssen im Einsatz.#6

Findest auch nen kurzen Bericht hierzu hier im AB von mir.


Als Rolle kannst du die Black Arc nehmen. Die finde ich persönlich gut dafür, da ich die auch benutze.

So kurze Ruten funktionieren nur richtig vom Boot oder Steg/Brücke aus.


----------



## Promachos (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar auch ein alter Sack, aber das mit der Länge sehe ich ganz anders. Egal an welchem Gewässertyp man angelt, hört für mich ein entspanntes DS-Angeln bei einer Rutenlänge von 240 cm auf. Darüber hinaus wird es mir auf Dauer zu anstrengend - und eine DS-mäßige Köderführung ist nicht mehr möglich.
Nur wenn du das DS-System eher wie beim Jiggen fischst und die Fische suchst, kann ich mir eine längere Rute vorstellen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## DeralteSack (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Das mit dem "anstrengend" stimmt.:m

Mit ner 274 am See wegen der etwas entfernteren guten Spots ist auf Dauer sehr anstrengend.

Die 240er am steilen Ufer und am kleinen Fluss oder nicht zu weit draussen macht mehr Spaß!

Am besten ist es immer noch mit ner kurzen vom Boot aus. Leider hat nicht jeder ein Boot oder es ist an dem jeweiligen Gewässer nicht vom Boot aus gestattet.

Aber ne 210er ist mir persönlich vom Ufer aus zu kurz. Die bringt mir nur dann was, wenn der Erfolgsspot kurz vor meinen Füßen ist. Daher verwende ich diese Länge am liebsten vom Boot aus.


----------



## geomujo (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also bei mir hat sich die Größe zwischen 7 und 8 Fuß als ideal erwiesen.
Lieblingslängen sind 7'4/7'6. Also 2,25-2,30m, das ist lang genug um gut werfen zu können, andererseits lang genug um um Hindernisse besser herumzukommen und nicht zu lang in der Hinsicht dass sie dann kopflastiger werden. Wenns die Lokalität zulässt kann ich aber auch auf 3m-Varianten ausweichen. Aber vom Grundsatz her so zwischen 7 und 8.


----------



## Digga (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also länger als 2,40m sollte die DS Rute für mich nicht sein.
Ich werde wohl mal die 2,30m Version ausprobieren, ausser ihr empfehlt mir eine gute Alternative Rute bis 50€


----------



## DeralteSack (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Die Spro Triffic gibt es auch als 240 und kostet ca. 50 Euronen. Hab ich damals auch dafür bezahlt. Finde die im Vergleich zu einigen anderen sehr viel teureren Modellen sehr gut. Habe mittlerweile ein paar "Drop Shot Ruten" mal getestet und muss sagen, dass diese eine sehr gutes PLV hat.

Die vergleichbar langen Jackson kenne ich leider noch nicht, da sie kein Händler in meiner Nähe oder jemanden den ich kenne hat.

Falls du dich aber zu solch einer entscheiden solltest, würden wir uns hier natürlich über einen ausführlichen Testbericht freuen!:m


----------



## Trollwut (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Weiß garnicht, was noch ein paar Wurfmeter mehr bringen sollen. Durch die längere Rute verliert man sowieso Ködergefühl und je weiter in der Strömung draußen gefischt wird, desto unsensibler wird das dann noch. Lieber ne kurze Rute, auf 10 oder 20m Wurfweite verzichtet und dafür den Köder ordentlich geführt. Ich komm mit meiner 1,98 Rute super auf Weite, fische ne 0,8er Schnur und werfe in der Regel 18g als DS-Blei + Köder. Macht die Super mit!


----------



## man1ac (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hab heute meiner Freundin mal die kommeden Barschkombo gezeigt und mir wurde zu verstehen gegeben: Leicht, angenehm für kleinere Hände => Ich auch! Macht es Sinn noch ne zweite Jackson zu kaufen oder einfach "mal was anderes"? (Red Aori 2.1m 7-22g z.B.?)


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Die Red Aori ist eine ganz andere Rute als die weiße. Die weiße ist ok, die rote ist nicht so dolle. Dann schau dir mal die MAG Pro Lite an. Ich bin mit der sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Cormoraner (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Moin,
habe heute die Lite bekommen und erstmal richtig begeistert. Geiler Blank, recht straff aber trotzdem sensibel. Kann das ganz schlecht beschreiben :m

Alle Ringe stehen in der Flucht und passen zum Rollenhalter. 

Gefühlt scheint die 1000er Black Arc zu groß und zu schwer, aber großartig kleiner und leichter geht nicht. Wahrscheinlich bilde ich mir das einfach nur ein.

Dicken Minuspunkt gibt es für den richtig billigen Kork der auch noch schlecht eingefasst ist. Damit muss man wohl leben, ansonsten sehr geil und ich freue mich auf die ersten Versuche damit auf Barsch.


----------



## Kaka (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also umsonst gezittert 

Bei mir ist selbst der Kork absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## VWChrissi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich hab es auch getan#6
Auch ich habe umsonst geschwitzt, Ringe sind alle in einer Flucht und der Kork ist auch ganz ok verarbeitet. 
Ich denke mal für das Geld darf man auch nicht zu viel erwarten|rolleyes
Aber absolut genialer Blank.... freu mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz bei uns am Weiher bzw an der Bach:k
Rolle ist ne 1000er Exceler S mit 0,08er Nanofil... 
Mal gespannt was die Schnur so kann, erster Eindruck ist so Naja....|kopfkrat


----------



## MOORLA (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Leute die Black Tip Ruten sind auch richtig geil!!! Schaut euch die auf jeden Fall mal an! Die Shad Spin in 258cm mit -70gr. WG ist mega viel Rute für wenig Geld!!!


----------



## Kaka (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Langsam aber sicher ist das ja wirklich die Forumsrute Nummer 1 in sachen leichte Spinnrute. 

Würde mich freuen wenn jeder dann eine kurzen Erfahrungsbericht schreibt. Vor allem interessiert es mich mit welchen Ködern gefischt wird und wie sich die Rute dabei verhält bzw. was sie schafft #6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



VWChrissi schrieb:


> Rolle ist ne 1000er Exceler S mit 0,08er Nanofil...
> Mal gespannt was die Schnur so kann, erster Eindruck ist so Naja....|kopfkrat



Das Naja täuscht nicht,da liegen Segen oder Fluch sehr eng beieinander..verzeiht keine unpassenden Knoten.Wird umgehend mit Köderverlust beantwortet

Den "Durchmesser" fische ich aber  nur auf UL Gerät,für eine L ist mir der Faden dann doch zu filigran.Da darfs ruhig die Stärke darüber sein.

Ansonsten viel Spaß mit der "AB Volksrute"


----------



## yellowred (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hi Leute,

hab mir heute die Jackson STL X-Pro Lite Spin Rute - 1,98m - 5-15g bestellt. Ich hab hier noch eine SPRO Black Arc 8100 Rolle stehen. Meint Ihr das passt? Wenn nein, welche Rolle und Schnur könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Bitte preislich im ähnlichen Bereich wie die Rute selbst bleiben


----------



## Kaka (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



yellowred schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir heute die Jackson STL X-Pro Lite Spin Rute - 1,98m - 5-15g bestellt. Ich hab hier noch eine SPRO Black Arc 8100 Rolle stehen. Meint Ihr das passt? Wenn nein, welche Rolle und Schnur könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Bitte preislich im ähnlichen Bereich wie die Rute selbst bleiben



Haben hier einige drangeschraubt. Passt!


----------



## yellowred (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Danke für die fixe Antwort .


----------



## RayZero (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



yellowred schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab mir heute die Jackson STL X-Pro Lite Spin Rute - 1,98m - 5-15g bestellt. Ich hab hier noch eine SPRO Black Arc 8100 Rolle stehen. Meint Ihr das passt? Wenn nein, welche Rolle und Schnur könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Bitte preislich im ähnlichen Bereich wie die Rute selbst bleiben



Rolle passt - als Schnur die Volks-Ab-Schnur PowerPro von 0,06-0,10mm je nach Gewässer und persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## man1ac (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich kann den Kauf der PP in den USA über eBay nur empfehlen! Versand war 10 Tage und jede Farbe/Durchmesser sofort lieferbar! (In Deutschland ist grad 0,06-0,08 doch recht schlecht in 135m verfügbar)

Kurze Frage: Auf meiner Black Arc sind 135m der 4kg PP (ca.0,08) drauf. Passt das so von der Füllung der Rolle?


----------



## Angelmann67 (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Tach auch,
 hab mir letzte Woche die Trick n Twitch 216 25-55gr.
 best. und auch schon bekommen.
 Habe sie an meinem Lieblings Gewässer gleich getestet.
 Hab ne Quantum Trax 2500 mit ner 18er WFT Gliss, drauf.
 Eine super leichte Combo mit sehr viel Rückmeldung und die Gliss ist fantastisch glatt und gleitet durch die 9Ringe, wie nix.
 Beim 1. Schneider.
 Beim 2,Durchlauf dann ne 110er Hechtdame mit geschätzten 8-9kg, hat die Rute gut verkraftet und den kleinen Gummifisch(12cm) im Barschdesign(am 5gr. Jigkopf) war noch gut zu spüren.

 Test bestanden.

 fettes Petri.#6#6#6


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



man1ac schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Auf meiner Black Arc sind 135m der 4kg PP (ca.0,08) drauf. Passt das so von der Füllung der Rolle?



Darf m.M.n. ruhig noch ein wenig unterfüttert werden.


----------



## man1ac (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Dann muss ich ja alles wieder runternehmen |uhoh:
Naja kann ich dann morgen in Ruhe machen....

Edit: Freundin war auf Facebook beschäftigt, also einfach mal eben gemacht. Wieviel m monofile drunter sind weiß ich nicht. Hab sie aber artig verbunden und ging wunderbar. Hoffe die ist jetzt nicht zu voll...sonst fress ich nen Besen!


----------



## Panscher (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Musst du nicht!

Knote die Monofile zum unterfüttern an deine geflochtene und Spule noch soviel Mono auf bis die Spule gut gefüllt ist. Dann nimmst du die Spule runter, packst die ersatzspule der black Arc auf die Rolle und spulst das ganze um. Et voila hast du eine perfekt gefüllte, unterfütterte Spule.


----------



## DeralteSack (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich würde sie aber nicht bis ganz zum Rand füllen. Etwas Abstand sollte man da schon noch lassen, da die Perückenbildungsgefahr sonst wieder steigt.|supergri


----------



## man1ac (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hab meinen Beitrag mal editiert. Passt das so?


Nach den Berichten über die Twitch n Trick überleg ich ernsthaft die Rute für das Ferienhaus in der Algarve zu kaufen. Die sollte doch da unten alles mitmachen was man vorhaben könnte... Meint ihr eine Penn Slammer 360 passt gut an die 2,40er mit 20-45g?


----------



## Hennesee81 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

So, eben meine Twitch n Trick 20-45g abgeholt. Schaut echt gut aus! Bin gespannt wie sie sich am WE schlägt! Denke für 40€ hab ich nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## Kaka (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Hennesee81 schrieb:


> So, eben meine Twitch n Trick 20-45g abgeholt. Schaut echt gut aus! Bin gespannt wie sie sich am WE schlägt! Denke für 40€ hab ich nichts falsch gemacht.



Beschreib mal bitte im Vergleich zur Lite. Viel mächtiger? Aktion? Hart oder eher weich? 

Ist es von den Komponenten und Materialien die gleiche Rute?


----------



## Panscher (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

War heute das erste mal mit der Rute am Wasser... Die Spitze ist wirklich so sensibel das der doch recht starke Wind meinem Vorhaben, die Rute ausgiebig mit verschiedenen rigs und jigs zu testen, schnell einen Strich durch die Rechnung machte...|supergri


----------



## Toppel (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Bin nicht umhingekommen, die Lite auch mal zu bestellen. Bei eBay wurde wieder nachgelegt, nachdem neulich innerhalb von ner halben Stunde 3 weggegangen sind.

Die Berichte hier sind ja mehr als gut =)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Und demnächst läßt sich der Herr Jackson (ihr wisst schon, der Typ mit der fiesen Fresse aus der Werbung) mit Goldstiftzahn und Dollarzeichen vor den Augen ablichten .


----------



## flasha (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Komisch das die Rute auf Ebay 39,99€ kostet und auf der Homepage 59,99€ [emoji1]


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hennesee81 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Beschreib mal bitte im Vergleich zur Lite. Viel mächtiger? Aktion? Hart oder eher weich?
> 
> Ist es von den Komponenten und Materialien die gleiche Rute?


 
Komponenten und Material kann ich nur visuell beurteilen. Muss ich mal nebeneinander halten. 

Aktion ist härter, aber sind ja auch zwei unterschiedliche Wurfgewichte.


----------



## man1ac (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ein Kollege von mir sucht ne gute Hechtrute (+ggfs Zander). Meint ihr da gäbs was günstiges von Jackson? Gefischt sollen primär KUnstköder (ob vom Boot aus oder vom Ufer ist erstmal egal)

z.B. diese hier vielleicht?
http://www.angeln-shop.de/angelrute...on-stl-x-pro-twitch-n-trick-spin.html?s=14056

Da er meinte Penn Slammer so geil fand (Optik und Haptik) Wäre da diese Rolle was? z.B. 260 oder 360?


----------



## Hennesee81 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

So, erste mal am Wasser heute. Dritte Wurf ein Hecht. Rute ist für 40€ gut. Allerdings weicher als meine Vendetta mit gleichem Wurfgewicht. Ist aber okay.


----------



## Toppel (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Meine Rute wurde schnell versandt. Nachdem sie am 30. zugestellt werden sollte, ist sie aber irgendwie im Startpaketzentrum hängen geblieben.. Seitdem verweilt sie da =(
Habe aus lauter Langeweile ne Daiwa Laguna 2500 dazu bestellt. Mal sehen, wie das passt.


----------



## man1ac (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Da hab ich doch glatt im Nachbarforum einen negativen Bericht über eine Spin 5-15g gefunden. Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen bei den ganzen Berichten hier 
Am 14.02 Prüfung, meint ihr ich kriegs bis zum 20.02 hin alles beisammen zu haben? 
Will die Kombo endlich einweihen!!!!111elfdrölf!


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

na und?


----------



## DeralteSack (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Wie bei Allem hängt die persönliche Meinung eines Jeden immer von seiner persönlichen Erfahrung und seinem persönlichen Standpunkt ab.

Nicht jeder findet Erdbeeren toll. Manche essen lieber Kirschen.|supergri

Warum sollte da nicht auch mal jemand negative Erfahungen gemacht haben.

Die meisten von uns haben das halt noch nicht und kommen mit dem Teil gut klar.


----------



## Kaka (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich kann sie bald mal wieder mit was neuem, teureren vergleichen. Drecks Rutensucht :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



flasha schrieb:


> Komisch das die Rute auf Ebay 39,99€ kostet und auf der Homepage 59,99€ [emoji1]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Hab n Bekannten, der da um die Ecke wohnt. Der Laden dort is für die die Apotheke, fast alles zu teuer. Allerdings hat er wohl eben mal immer wieder solche Schnäppchen drin. Der Kollege von mir kauft seine Sachen da auch über Ebay, weils da teilweise wirklich arg günstiger is, als im Laden und holts dann halt ab. Wird zwar nicht gern gesehn, aber selbst schuld würd ich behaupten


----------



## Panscher (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



man1ac schrieb:


> Da hab ich doch glatt im Nachbarforum einen negativen Bericht über eine Spin 5-15g gefunden. Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen bei den ganzen Berichten hier



Ich weiß was du meinst, bin da auch unterwegs... Aber schau dich dort auch mal um... 95 % dort Fischen ruten zum Preis wovon du dir 5 Jacksons kaufen kannst|supergri


Wenn man HighEnd gewohnt ist wird man diese 40 Euro rute nur müde belächeln...


----------



## Quicksilver86 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab n Bekannten, der da um die Ecke wohnt. Der Laden dort is für die die Apotheke, fast alles zu teuer. Allerdings hat er wohl eben mal immer wieder solche Schnäppchen drin. Der Kollege von mir kauft seine Sachen da auch über Ebay, weils da teilweise wirklich arg günstiger is, als im Laden und holts dann halt ab. Wird zwar nicht gern gesehn, aber selbst schuld würd ich behaupten


Der Laden ist zwar relativ teuer,dafür auch gut mit hochwertigen Sachen sortiert.
Ich hab dort inzwischen auch schon 3mal ohne bestellen im Laden den Ebaypreis bekommen.
Das erste mal sogar ohne Nachfragen (war die Jackson Dropshot für 39.99)


----------



## Toppel (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Meine Lite ist heute angekommen. Genial! Mehr, als ich erwartet habe. Auch optisch.

Die Daiwa Laguna ist leider beschädigt =( Da muss ich noch warten...


----------



## Cormoraner (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich war nun mit meiner STL Lite am Kanal und hatte viel Spass mit ihr. Drangeschnallt habe ich eine 1000er Black Arc mit 0.10er PowerPro geflochten. 

Getestet mit Spinner bis Größe 3 und kleinen Gummis bis 6-7cm und 10g Köpfen. Da geht noch etwas mehr, das ist sicher. 

DropShot mit 10g ist auch ideal.

Leider keinen Fisch gehakt, aber mit der feinen Rute macht es doch deutlich mehr Spass!


----------



## Quicksilver86 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

So nachdem ich heute die Lite in der Hand hatte.Hab ich sie gleich mitgenommen.
Da ist die 2.16m lange Dropshot ein steifer Stock dagegen.
Hab sie direkt beim Stollenwerk für den Internetpreis mitgenommen


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Willkommen in der Familie der *Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten lite Rutenbesitzer! :m
*


----------



## Quicksilver86 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ne STL-X hatte ich ja schon...nur halt die Dropshot^^
Meine ist übrigends super verarbeitet.Keine schiefe Ringe oder was schepperndes.

Die ist übrigends im ausverkauf deswegen wohl so günstig


----------



## Lennart83 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich habe heute den Stollenwerk Katalog inkl Restposten&Angebotsflyer bekommen... Da steht die Lite Spin sogar für 29,99 drin, natürlich plus Versandkosten. Nur gibt's den Preis nicht online?! Alle anderen Jackson STL Ruten 39,99.


----------



## Toppel (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Bei eBay auch schon wieder ausverkauft. Ich bin froh, zugeschlagen zu haben. Neue Lieblings-Barschrute =)


----------



## man1ac (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Preise findet man auch auf ihrer Internetseite... Bin schwer am Überlegen eine Twitch Trick in 20-45g zu holen... Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zu?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Erstmal fein, dass Du einen Testbericht verfasst hast! #6

ABER, da muss ich mal dagegen halten:


Kaka schrieb:


> Drill gab es heute leider nur einen ganz kurzen. Mir ist der *Fisch durch einen Sprung aus dem Wasser leider schnell verloren gegangen*. Doch auch hier merkte man schon das die Rute Potential hat und Spaß macht.



Es gibt (inzwischen) viele Ruten, die sich trocken gut anfühlen ...
aber am Wasser mit wildem oder sprungfreudigem Fisch zeigt sich dann, was die Rute wirklich kann oder nicht kann. 
Das *berichtete* ist jedenfalls noch kein Pluspunkt. 
Hab die Rute selber nicht, sonst könnte ich was dazu schreiben.
Daher Augen, auf was'se wirklich taugt, innerhalb von 2 Wochen austesten. :m


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



man1ac schrieb:


> Preise findet man auch auf ihrer Internetseite... Bin schwer am Überlegen eine Twitch Trick in 20-45g zu holen... Hat da jemand Erfahrungen zu?




Hab ich mir geholt. Lohnt für 40€ auf jeden Fall!


----------



## man1ac (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Wollte auch grad zuschlagen, bzw. vorhin und war aber schon ausverkauft. Berichte mal bitte!


----------



## Hennesee81 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Passt für mich. Noch relativ weich, aber Wobbler führen sich gut. Drill beim 60cm Hecht kein Thema. Größeren an dem Tag nicht dran gehabt


----------



## flasha (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Habe am Samstag den Katalog vom Stollenwerk bekommen und da war ein Sonderheft mit Angeboten/Restposten. Da kostet die Rute nur noch 29,99€! Ich dreh am Rad...


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeralteSack (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Da kommt dann aber noch Versand mit dabei!

Also ist der Verlust nicht ganz so hoch. 

Rentieren tut es sich dann, wenn man nochmehr benötigt und Versandkostenfreiheit erreicht. Dann hat man einen kleinen Grund sich zu ärgern.


----------



## man1ac (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hatte die Rute nochmal für nen Kollegen bestellt (so viel dass es eh ohne Versand war) und hatte noch mit 40e bestellt, damit die Rute nich ausverkauft ist. Eben angerufen und der Preis wurde anstandslos auf 30€ geändert!

Mehr Schnapper geht grad nicht


----------



## flasha (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



man1ac schrieb:


> Hatte die Rute nochmal für nen Kollegen bestellt (so viel dass es eh ohne Versand war) und hatte noch mit 40e bestellt, damit die Rute nich ausverkauft ist. Eben angerufen und der Preis wurde anstandslos auf 30€ geändert!
> 
> Mehr Schnapper geht grad nicht




Du hattest aber direkt auf der Hp bestellt oder?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## man1ac (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



flasha schrieb:


> Du hattest aber direkt auf der Hp bestellt oder?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ja hatte ich!


----------



## MOORLA (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hey Leute,
da ja reges Interesse an den Jackson Ruten hier im Forum besteht hab ich da was für euch:

Ich möchte eine neue  Jackson BlackTip Shad Spin -70gr Wurfgewicht und eine Jackson STL-X Pro Drop Shot Distance 3m lang, WG -42gr. Beide einmal gefischt und nur wegen Umstrukturierung des Tackles abzugeben. Beide Ruten tadellos. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne per PN bei mir melden. LG Alex


----------



## Toppel (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich durfte meine Jackson Lite mit der Daiwa Laguna 2500 und ner 12er WFT Gliss mit einer schönen 75er Hechtdame einweihen.
Bevor es jetzt Protest wegen der Schonzeit gibt:
Ich hatte es mit nem 2er Keitech Gummi auf Barsch abgesehen.

Der Drill war super. Die Rute hat sich trotz diverser Fluchten und Schläge gut gehalten. Ich bin sehr zufrieden =)


----------



## Rannebert (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich konnte es mir beim Preis von 30 Oi's auch nicht verkneifen bei der Lite zuzugreifen. Eine Rute in der Gewichtsklasse hab ich schon mehrfach vermisst, und das Angebot war einfach zu verlockend.

Hab sie noch nicht am Wasser gehabt, aber die macht schon einen guten Eindruck, minimal schiefe Ringe hat meine auch, aber das wäre mir so nie aufgefallen, wenn ich hier nicht davon gelesen hätte. Ansonsten passt die Verarbeitung, da hab ich nichts zu meckern!

Jetzt stellt sich nur direkt die Frage nach Rolle und Schnur, das ganze auch am besten preiswert, aber da gibts hier ja schon diverse Vorschläge im Thread....


----------



## man1ac (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Also ich hab jetzt für Rute A eine BlackArc 8200 und an Rute B für die Dame des Hauses einen Exceler S1000 (kommt heute). Bei der Blackarc hatte ich ein Montagsmodell, welches nicht sauber lief, wurde mir aber anstandslos ausgetauscht!

So langsam dünnen sich die Bestände aber im Internetshop deutlichst aus...


----------



## Drebi (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

An meine Lite kommt eine Quantum Escalade in 1000er Größe, sehr geschmeidige Rolle, bespult mit 0,16er Mono bzw. 0,08er Geflecht ...


----------



## angel!andi (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Günstig und gut:

SPRO Passion FD 720 mit WFT Plasma in 0,08mm


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Bin nun auch seit ein paar Tagen Besitzer dieser Rute. Ich war schon vorgewarnt. Krumme Ringe, besser als erwartet, gutes Design. Was soll ich sagen.... Für den Preis ist es erstaunlich. Der dünne Blank sieht schon mal gut aus. Alles gerade... Angenehm .. nicht hart dennoch straff genug. 

Für mich die Ideale Rute an meinem Gewässer kleine Gummis über den Grund zu schleifen und per Dropshot am Geländer oder auf anderen erhöhten Positionen die Microköder zu zuppeln.

Es darf aber nicht vergessen werden das hier andere Hersteller auch mithalten können. Meist aber zu einem anderen Preis.
Ich besitze auch noch die MAG Pro Lite 3-15gr, sozusagen den direkten Gegner und werde, wenn ich Zeit finde diese beiden Ruten vergleichen. (und berichten)


----------



## Trollwut (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Es darf aber nicht vergessen werden das hier andere Hersteller auch mithalten können. Meist aber zu einem anderen Preis.
> Ich besitze auch noch die MAG Pro Lite 3-15gr, sozusagen den direkten Gegner und werde, wenn ich Zeit finde diese beiden Ruten vergleichen. (und berichten)



hatte ich als vergleichsrute auch schon in der hand, und die ist mMn ein richtiger Knüppel im Vergleich zur Lite. Muss man halt mögen


----------



## RayZero (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

So Leute - halte hier die Abu Garcia Veritas 722ML in der Hand 
Hat mir gerade der Herr von der Post gebracht -> ich poste ein Bild sobald die passende Rolle (Abu Garcia Revo S20) auch da ist.

Die Rute ist mit Versand für 80€ zu haben.

Erster Eindruck - toller Stock! 20cm länger als die Jackson und trotzdem nochmal 10g leichter. Von der Aktion her um einiges weicher als die Jackson -> die Spitze biegt sich relativ schnell bis zum 4. Ring durch - dann beginnt das Rückgrad. Die weiche Spitze ist denke ich ideal für Einleierköder und das poröse Barschmaul.

Jetzt möchte ich mir noch eine schnelle Japanrute (auch so bis 15g WG) als Gegenstück holen zum Jiggen und für Twitchbaits.

Hätte also die Jackson abzugeben - aber wer will ne Rute mit extrem schiefen Leitring #q


----------



## iceflow (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Moin,

weiß noch jemand wo die Jackson Lite noch zuhaben ist? Finde die nicht bei eBay weder noch bei freys..?


----------



## jranseier (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



iceflow schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> weiß noch jemand wo die Jackson Lite noch zuhaben ist? Finde die nicht bei eBay weder noch bei freys..?



Die Jackson STL X-Pro Lite gibt es nicht mehr lt. Jackson Katalog 2015. Nachfolgemodell ist wohl die Jackson Black Tip Trout.

ranseier


----------



## DeralteSack (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hier gibt es noch welche...

...aber leider nicht zu dem Preis 

http://www.amazon.de/Jackson-STL-X-Pro-Lite/dp/B00BIG5BIQ


----------



## Angler9999 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ray Zero will seine verkaufen..... siehe

oder ich was sehr ähnliches  MAG Pro Lite Evo 5-15gr... (nur einmal probiert)
ich schick dir ne PN...


----------



## man1ac (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Dann kann ich ja echt froh sein noch zugeschlagen zu haben. 
Hatte sie letzte Woche an einem 5g Kopf und 3" Keitech eingeweiht - fühlte sich genau in ihrem Bereich an.
Wurfweite war ausreichend und hat Spaß gemacht!
Morgen gehts mit ihr auf BaFo Pirsch! Das wird was!


----------



## Quicksilver86 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kumpel hat im Stollenwerk direkt vor Ort noch eine Lite am Freitag geholt


----------



## Eliot (2. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Falls einer noch eine x-pro abzugeben hat, gerne eine pn an mich - wenn möglich mit geradem leitring . Hätte das Ding gerne mal ausprobiert.

Grüße!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



man1ac schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja echt froh sein noch zugeschlagen zu haben.


Das dachte ich mir auch noch. Für nur 30€ beim Stollenwerk online. Jetzt bin ich doppel froh da noch zugeschlagen zu haben, ist ja ein feines Stöckchen und hat auch schon 3 Hechte (86,60,87) als Beifang beim Barsch Angeln erfolgreich gedrillt.


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch noch. Für nur 30€ beim Stollenwerk online. Jetzt bin ich doppel froh da noch zugeschlagen zu haben, ist ja ein feines Stöckchen und hat auch schon 3 Hechte (86,60,87) als Beifang beim Barsch Angeln erfolgreich gedrillt.



Und wieviele Barsche? Keinen? :m


----------



## Kaka (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



man1ac schrieb:


> Morgen gehts mit ihr auf BaFo Pirsch! Das wird was!



Test mehrfach bestanden :vik:

Geil wars!


----------



## man1ac (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Test mehrfach bestanden :vik:
> 
> Geil wars!


Kann ich so bestätigen! Die Rute macht einfach Laune.
Wobei ich schon etwas Mitleid mit den BaFos hab, die sehen so cool aus


----------



## JasonP (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Meine Rute wird am diesem samstag eingeweiht. War auch noch einer der glücklichen die bei Stollenwerk für 30 € zugeschlagen hat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und wieviele Barsche? Keinen? :m



Barsche fange ich nur dann, wenn ich sie  icht haben will. #c


----------



## DeralteSack (3. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

 Oh ja,...

...wenn beim Drop-Shoten mit Wurm statt nem gierigen Barsch auf einmal ne verfressene Brasse dranhängt... |kopfkrat


----------



## man1ac (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Apropo Dropshot auf Barsch: Exakt dazu werde ich die Jackson am Wochenende missbrauchen.
Die Jungs werden nicht wissen was sie trifft :vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich habe nunmehr die Jackson 5-15gr. mit meiner MAG Pro 3-15 gr. verglichen.
Die Jackson habe ich jetzt eine Woche und die MAG Pro etwa gute vier Wochen. Also beide Ruten sind im Neuzustand.





Das Wg unterscheidet sich um 2 gr. im unteren Bereich. Beide Ruten sind straff. Fast gleich straff würde ich sagen.Die MAG Pro ist vielleicht etwas weicher. Das ist aber kaum zu merken.

Der Blank der MAG Pro ist zwar deutlich dicker, aber schöner wie ich meine. Das Antrazit/Schwarz und Silber gefällt mir. Andere werden es anders sehen. 






Erster Ring
Anhang anzeigen 230348


Gefischt haben ich jeweils mit einem 5er Kopf und einem kleinen Kopito gleicher Größe. Dafür sind beide optimal. 

Als zweite Disziplin war das Dropshoten mit 10 gr. Blei und einem 7cm Dropshotköder von DAM (ähnlich wie Fin S) dran.

Hier sind beide Ruten gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Ruten biegen sich bei Weitwürfen so, das ich erst einmal meinen Wurfstil ändern musste. Ich bin es nicht gewohnt mit so weichen Ruten/niedrigen Wurfgewicht zu fischen. Hat man sich daran gewöhnt, lassen sich damit locker 30 m werfen.

Beide Ruten haben eine parabolische Aktion und biegen sich wenn gewollt bis kurz vor den Griff. Hier sind also locker Reserven drin.
Die Rollenhalter beider Ruten sind souverän und halten z.b. eine 3000 und 4000er Rolle gut fest. Da löst sich bei beiden nichts.

Wenn ich den letzten Preis der Jackson Rute von 30 Euro nehme  und den Preis von ü 60 € der MAG Pro würde ich mich für die Jackson entscheiden. Bei Preisgleichheit müsste vermutlich das Los entscheiden. 

PS: Ich habe vergessen von der Jackson Fotos zu machen.... deshalb sind nur welche der MAG dabei.... 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bin ich kein Freund dieser leichten Ruten. Eine davon wird nächste Woche im AB verkauft. Aber zuerst bin ich ne Woche weg.....


----------



## man1ac (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich habe auch beide hier und ich finde die Mag DEUTLICH straffer... Seltsam


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Du hast die Evo. Er hat einen Vorgänger. Vielleicht ist die weniger straff?!


----------



## man1ac (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Mea Culpa


----------



## Angler9999 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hmm die MAG hat einen kürzeren Griff und ist somit "vorne länger"... ich denke beide sind recht gleichgut.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich habe nunmehr die Jackson 5-15gr. mit meiner MAG Pro 3-15 gr. verglichen.



Hm..hat die MAG Pro nicht 3-12g ?


----------



## Kaka (4. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hmm die MAG hat einen kürzeren Griff und ist somit "vorne länger"... ich denke beide sind recht gleichgut.



Die EVX/EVO (4-18 g) ist deutlichst straffer als die Jackson.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Die EVX/EVO (4-18 g) ist deutlichst straffer als die Jackson.



Das ist der Unterschied.
Meine ist 3-15gr und die vom Maniac ist bis 18gr. Damit ist das mit der härte geklärt. Gegenüber der Jackson ist kaum ein Unterschied. Evtl. ein Tick weicher.

Beide sind mir zu weich... und zu kurz.....
Nächste Woche wird meine Mag Pro hier im Board verkauft.


----------



## man1ac (5. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Bei dem Thread wirst du bestimmt shcon vor Anfragen zur Jackson überhäuft


----------



## Cormoraner (26. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Habe mittlerweile ein paar Fische mit der Jackson überlisten können (5-15g 1,98m) und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Gummi geht wunderbar und das Feedback ist super! Habe mittlerweile dutzende! Zander mit ihr fangen können (leider alle nur klein) und dadurch kann ich sagen das sie wirklich schnell ist. Bei meiner Savage GEAR Roadrunner Xlnt 2,43m 20-80g merke ich die Bisse mindestens genauso gut, sie ist aber schwerer und nicht so schnell (natürlich auch länger) wodurch ich mit ihr kaum vorsichtige Zander fange. 

Bin sehr zufrieden für das Geld. Fische sie mit 0.10er PowerPro an 1000er Black Arc und 1-2 Meter FluoCarbon Vorfach 0.34er Trilene.


----------



## man1ac (26. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Konnte gestern eine 41er BaFo landen, mein größter Fisch bisher an der Jackson. Packt sie ohne Probleme... Super zufrieden bisher, auch wenn sie für meinen Geschmack etwas weich ist...


----------



## iceflow (26. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Habe am Wochenende einen 49 cm Döbel gedrillt, macht echt fun mit dem Stöckchen 

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MAST_PROD (28. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hey.

Wo bekommt man die Jackson in 5-15WG her? Konnte nichts finden im Netz.


----------



## Kaka (28. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Hey.
> 
> Wo bekommt man die Jackson in 5-15WG her? Konnte nichts finden im Netz.



Ich glaube mittlerweile sind alle Vorräte aufgekauft. Oder findet sie noch jemand?


----------



## DeralteSack (28. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kann leider keine mehr finden.

Aber hier im Board gibt es den ein oder anderen, der diese Rute verkauft, da sie was anderes bevorzugen. Auch in der Bucht ist manchmal was zu bekommen.

Mein Händler hatte innerhalb kürzester Zeit über 20 Stück davon verkauft.|bigeyes


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich könnte noch eine gebrauchen - Zumindest so n neues Spitzenteil...
Das hab ich mir beim ins Auto legen an der Kopfstütze der Rückbank zerschossen. Fehlen zwar nur die ersten paar cm von oben, merkt man aber schon deutlich... #q#q#q


----------



## MAST_PROD (29. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Schade, kennt einer diese Rute:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jackson-STL-...51?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f28985777

Fische überwiegend in der Saale. Mittlere Strömung und eine Breite von max. 15m. 

Grüße


----------



## Kaka (29. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kenne die Rute nicht. Ebenso wie die folgende, den direkten Nachfolger der X-Pro Lite:

http://www.angeln-shop.de/angelrute...n-blacktip-trout-2-05m-spinnrute.html?s=20239

Aber vielleicht hat sie ja schon jemand probiert?!


----------



## Angler9999 (29. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

mein Händler hat noch eine Jackson... Ich weiß aber nicht was er haben will.... 
 ich kann ihn mal fragen...


----------



## MAST_PROD (29. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Kennt jemand die DAM EFFZETT YAGI UL?

Grüße


----------



## Angler9999 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> mein Händler hat noch eine Jackson... Ich weiß aber nicht was er haben will....
> ich kann ihn mal fragen...



hmm komme grad nicht dahin....

wer so eine Jackson STL X Pro 1,98m, 5-15gr WG noch sucht, der kann ja mal direkt dort anrufen....

Tel.: 0174 205 76 91 The Hook,


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. März 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch eine gebrauchen - Zumindest so n neues Spitzenteil...
> Das hab ich mir beim ins Auto legen an der Kopfstütze der Rückbank zerschossen. Fehlen zwar nur die ersten paar cm von oben, merkt man aber schon deutlich... #q#q#q


Wie, du hast auch die Jackson? Mir fehlen ebenfalls 1 - 2cm von der Rute, weshalb ich ein neues Spitzenteil suche. Leider ist das Gefühl der Rute dadurch schon ganz im Eimer.
Dabei hatte ich Mega Spaß mit der Rute.


----------



## Mainhatten (7. April 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Hallo,
fischt jemand die Frog n Fun 25-55g und kann was dazu sagen?
Eignet die sich auch zum jerken oder führt man Frogs eher mit weichen Ruten?
Passt das WG oder ist noch Luft nach oben? Ich suche was bis 80g.
Danke


----------



## Kaka (14. April 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Falls noch einer eine kaum gefische, neuwertige X-Pro Lite sucht, ich würde sie abgeben. 30 plus Versand! Meine ist top verarbeitet. Keine schiefen Ringe etc.

Siehe hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4272727&postcount=79


----------



## RayZero (16. April 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Falls noch einer eine kaum gefische, neuwertige X-Pro Lite sucht, ich würde sie abgeben. 30 plus Versand! Meine ist top verarbeitet. Keine schiefen Ringe etc.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4272727&postcount=79



Haha hab meine auch schon abgegeben - die Japanstöcke sind halt doch ne Ecke geiler 

Aber nach wie vor: für 39€ absolute Kaufempfehlung


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. April 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich finde die Rute nach wie vor klasse und würde sie direkt wieder nehmen, würde es sie für den Preis weiterhin geben. Bei mir fehlt ja mittlerweile leider etwas von der Spitze.


----------



## Kaka (16. April 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich geb sie dir wie oben geschrieben für 30 plus Versand. Zweimal gefischt, grade Ringe etc. Passt alles


----------



## RayZero (16. April 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich geb sie dir wie oben geschrieben für 30 plus Versand. Zweimal gefischt, grade Ringe etc. Passt alles



Zwar nur zweimal gefischt, aber bestimmt seit dem Erwerb der Backhoo und der Molla als Popokratzer zweckentfremdet :vik:

Ich mach nur Spaß  #h


----------



## Quicksilver86 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Inzwischen hab ich mit der Lite meine 14te Forelle plus unzählige Untermaßige rausgeholt...macht echt Spaß und man spürt jeden (Fehl-) Biss.


----------



## Cormoraner (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Bin mittlerweile auch weg davon. Guter Stock, aber für meine Ansprüche nicht das Richtige. Werde meine demnächst verkaufen, habe eig keine Verwendung mehr dafür. Suche etwas vergleichbares nur ne Ecke straffer mit etwas mehr Wurfgewicht.


----------



## man1ac (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Ich würde meine X-Pro Light auch abgeben, da ich hochwertigen Ersatz gekauft habe. Wenig gefischt, keine/kaum Nutzungsspuren 

Edit: 14.08.2015
IST SCHON LANGE VERKAUFT!


----------



## Zockeruwe (14. August 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*

Noch jemand eine stl-x pro lite zu verkaufen?


----------



## Ma°d River (14. August 2015)

*AW: Jackson STL X-Pro Ruten*



Zockeruwe schrieb:


> Noch jemand eine stl-x pro lite zu verkaufen?



Ja ich :q
Ungefischt für, sagen wir 28,99 + Versand


----------



## Zockeruwe (14. August 2015)

Ma°d River schrieb:


> Ja ich :q
> Ungefischt für, sagen wir 28,99 + Versand



Hast Post


----------

